# Conversion Therapy Crusader Has Something To Say: He's Gay



## g5000

Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay

_A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.

The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._

_“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier. 

Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_

_“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”

Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


----------



## g5000




----------



## mdk

*Gay Conversion Therapists Claim Most Patients Fully Straight By The Time They Commit Suicide*


----------



## Hellokitty

Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...


----------



## TNHarley

Haha what a dumbass


----------



## TNHarley

Hellokitty said:


> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...


Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?


----------



## RodISHI

TNHarley said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
Click to expand...

Don't worry TN you can stay gay if you wish.


----------



## BULLDOG

mdk said:


> *Gay Conversion Therapists Claim Most Patients Fully Straight By The Time They Commit Suicide*


Almost gave you a funny, and would have it it wasn't so sad.


----------



## TNHarley

RodISHI said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry TN you can stay gay if you wish.
Click to expand...

How very Christian of you.
That's probably why your jesus hates you...


----------



## mdk

BULLDOG said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gay Conversion Therapists Claim Most Patients Fully Straight By The Time They Commit Suicide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost gave you a funny, and would have it it wasn't so sad.
Click to expand...


I have a dark sense of humor at times, but it certainly is quite sad. I hope to never know such despair.


----------



## mdk

_For three easy payments of $89.99: I can teach you how a steady diet of red meat, AXE© Body Spray, and, Top Gear turned me from a swishy poof into a pussy crushing bro. No CODs! No refunds! _


----------



## Hellokitty

TNHarley said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
Click to expand...


I'm sure many liberals would go to therapy to help them with heterosexual guilt...


----------



## BS Filter

Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


Oh Hell, I thought you were gonna say Pence got caught going down on an Irish Priest who was protesting he preferred children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...


Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.

However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy



> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?


It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Hellokitty said:


> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...


Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’


----------



## Lesh

What a surprise this is huh?

Not


----------



## WinterBorn

Conversion Therapy Group Founder Comes Out As Gay, Issues Apology To LGBT Community

"A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy ministries has come out as gay and has issued an apology for his role in the harmful practice.

McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina for decades, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him."


----------



## Toro

I <3 irony


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

WinterBorn said:


> Conversion Therapy Group Founder Comes Out As Gay, Issues Apology To LGBT Community
> 
> "A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy ministries has come out as gay and has issued an apology for his role in the harmful practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina for decades, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him."




when retarded gays meet retarded overly religious do gooders
lol the fag was probably there to pick up dudes


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
Click to expand...

Do you support the first amendment?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
Click to expand...

Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.


----------



## Lesh

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
Click to expand...

I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is


----------



## JustAGuy1

Lesh said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
Click to expand...


Are you Gay?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
Click to expand...

No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Gay?
Click to expand...

How is that any of your damned business and how is it relevant to the topic?


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any of your damned business and how is it relevant to the topic?
Click to expand...


It is the topic of the thread. Judging by your choice of head gear you are gay too.
At any rate who are you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
Click to expand...

Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any of your damned business and how is it relevant to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the topic of the thread. Judging by your choice of head gear you are gay too.
> At any rate who are you?
Click to expand...

No ! The topic is not about the sexuality of anyone on this board. And the fact that  you choose to make a judgement about my sexuality based on my appearance speaks volumes about just how fucking stupid you must be.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
Click to expand...


*"Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution"  

"I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God "* 

What you really mean is you support their "right" to practice their beliefs in a manner that you agree with.
Dumbass.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that any of your damned business and how is it relevant to the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the topic of the thread. Judging by your choice of head gear you are gay too.
> At any rate who are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No ! The topic is not about the sexuality of anyone on this board. And the fact that  you choose to make a judgement about my sexuality based on my appearance speaks volumes about just how fucking stupid you must be.
Click to expand...


Not at all, you wear a Gay bandana, hell son I'm not judging you. You can have sex with anyone you choose. But if you choose Steve you won't be able to pro create.

Now, the topic is "Conversion Therapy" which has to do with homosexuality.


----------



## BS Filter

Lesh said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
Click to expand...

Do you consider telling a child they may be gay or a different gender child abuse?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
Click to expand...

Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
Click to expand...

The government indoctrination system does encourage children to examine sexuality.


----------



## FA_Q2

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
Click to expand...

Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl

Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.  

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise

And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.


----------



## FA_Q2

Is anyone surprised?

It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.


----------



## BS Filter

FA_Q2 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
Click to expand...

The queers know all about this abuse, yet they'll play dumb like progressivepatriot when it's brought up.


----------



## BS Filter

FA_Q2 said:


> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.


No one is forced to undergo the therapy.


----------



## bodecea

bendog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell, I thought you were gonna say Pence got caught going down on an Irish Priest who was protesting he preferred children.
Click to expand...

Next


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider telling a child they may be gay or a different gender child abuse?
Click to expand...

Who did that, when,,  and under what circumstances?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

FA_Q2 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
Click to expand...

This is misleading . They are not undergoing irreversible sex change treatment. They are being supported and helped to understand and to deal with their gender dysphoria until they are old enough to make an informed decision about gender. These histrionics are rediculous


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider telling a child they may be gay or a different gender child abuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that, when,,  and under what circumstances?
Click to expand...

Still playing dumb.  You know it happens.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is misleading . They are not undergoing irreversible sex change treatment. They are being supported and helped to understand and to deal with their gender dysphoria until they are old enough to make an informed decision about gender. These histrio.nics are rediculous
Click to expand...

That's funny, you accuse someone of misleading.


----------



## JustAGuy1

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider telling a child they may be gay or a different gender child abuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that, when,,  and under what circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still playing dumb.  You know it happens.
Click to expand...


He's not sure he is male.....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
Click to expand...

You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Those who cant do teach....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider telling a child they may be gay or a different gender child abuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that, when,,  and under what circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still playing dumb.  You know it happens.
Click to expand...

That is truly a pathetic response that demonstrates that you are just playing a sick game and do not know what the fuck you're talking about. This is at least the fourth time that I've asked you for specifics and each time you come back with nothing more than vague generalities and pure bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution"
> 
> "I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God "*
> 
> What you really mean is you support their "right" to practice their beliefs in a manner that you agree with.
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.! And you know it. Or maybe not. You do not strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution"
> 
> "I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God "*
> 
> What you really mean is you support their "right" to practice their beliefs in a manner that you agree with.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.! And you know it. Or maybe not. You do not strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed
Click to expand...


Which should bum you out because I'm clearly sharper than you.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution"
> 
> "I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God "*
> 
> What you really mean is you support their "right" to practice their beliefs in a manner that you agree with.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.! And you know it. Or maybe not. You do not strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed
Click to expand...


Nope, it's clearly what you said, they are free to practice their religion as long as you ok it.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.


----------



## FA_Q2

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is misleading . They are not undergoing irreversible sex change treatment. They are being supported and helped to understand and to deal with their gender dysphoria until they are old enough to make an informed decision about gender. These histrionics are rediculous
Click to expand...

Yes, some are undergoing chemical treatment and it is not reversible.  It is not common however it should be outright illegal.

It is far more common to start hormone blockers when puberty starts.  Also, something that should be outright illegal.


----------



## Hellokitty

FA_Q2 said:


> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.



I honestly have no idea how conversion therapy works, I would imagine it would be similar to whatever type of therapy is use for people like Weiner. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with people being gay, but just question if people (adults) should have a choice in the type of therapy the feel may be best help them. 

Gays say they are born this way and that it's not a choice, but transgenders say they are born in the wrong body, or whatever, and for them it is a choice. So why is it not also a choice for someone who is born gay but feels heterosexual?


----------



## Brain357

What shocking news...  Next Catholic priests will be gay.


----------



## FA_Q2

Hellokitty said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how conversion therapy works, I would imagine it would be similar to whatever type of therapy is use for people like Weiner. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with people being gay, but just question if people (adults) should have a choice in the type of therapy the feel may be best help them.
> 
> Gays say they are born this way and that it's not a choice, but transgenders say they are born in the wrong body, or whatever, and for them it is a choice. So why is it not also a choice for someone who is born gay but feels heterosexual?
Click to expand...

Never said that you should not do as you want.  The reality is that conversion therapy does not work.


----------



## Papageorgio

So many threads about gays, I never understood why. The people on this board seem to talk about it all the time. I go months in my life without anyone bringing the subject of gays. What people do in their bedroom is between themselves and God, I don’t really care  or want to hear who people sleep with. Just plain moronic to carry on about nothing.


----------



## Lesh

FA_Q2 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how conversion therapy works, I would imagine it would be similar to whatever type of therapy is use for people like Weiner. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with people being gay, but just question if people (adults) should have a choice in the type of therapy the feel may be best help them.
> 
> Gays say they are born this way and that it's not a choice, but transgenders say they are born in the wrong body, or whatever, and for them it is a choice. So why is it not also a choice for someone who is born gay but feels heterosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said that you should not do as you want.  The reality is that conversion therapy does not work.
Click to expand...

And when forced on children amounts to child abuse


----------



## pknopp

BS Filter said:


> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?



 If it's ok for the president to sin, it's certainly ok for the people.


----------



## Polishprince

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_




Maybe Mr. Game's therapy didn't work, but that doesn't mean that those folks who want to break the habit of taking it in the caboose are without hope.

With Big Pharma being forced to discontinue the opioid production through massive lawsuits, a pill designed to return patients to a state of Sexual Normalcy might be a good seller for patients wanting to change.

Talk therapy can go only so far, time for a pharmaceutical approach to help people distressed by their obsessions.


----------



## Polishprince

TNHarley said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
Click to expand...


You would have to know how to do it, I would think.

But if someone is distressed with being Normal, and wants to change, I would have no problem with this kind of therapy.


----------



## mdk

Papageorgio said:


> So many threads about gays, I never understood why. The people on this board seem to talk about it all the time. I go months in my life without anyone bringing the subject of gays. What people do in their bedroom is between themselves and God, I don’t really care  or want to hear who people sleep with. Just plain moronic to carry on about nothing.



This forum is especially obsessed with homos. Too bad we can't frame our crushing and unsustainable debt into a gay issue b/c that appears the only way the assholes here will pay attention to it. lol


----------



## TNHarley

What if we hypnotize the gays?


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many threads about gays, I never understood why. The people on this board seem to talk about it all the time. I go months in my life without anyone bringing the subject of gays. What people do in their bedroom is between themselves and God, I don’t really care  or want to hear who people sleep with. Just plain moronic to carry on about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is especially obsessed with homos. Too bad we can't frame our crushing and unsustainable debt into a gay issue b/c that appears the only way the assholes here will pay attention to it. lol
Click to expand...



I don't know why this doofus in South Carolina is bringing it up.   Although, he is right for quitting if he doesn't think his program to straighten people out is working.

But the fact that he is making a big campaign about it, pretending as if homosexuals who want to break the ass-copulation habit are without hope, tells me he has an alternative motive here.    He probably got a new job with  the HRC or ActUp or one of the other Big pro-Sodomy groups.


----------



## mdk

See you at the next meeting, cocksuckers!


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bendog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell, I thought you were gonna say Pence got caught going down on an Irish Priest who was protesting he preferred children.
Click to expand...



That was biden


----------



## LordBrownTrout

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
Click to expand...


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
Click to expand...


Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.  

Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many threads about gays, I never understood why. The people on this board seem to talk about it all the time. I go months in my life without anyone bringing the subject of gays. What people do in their bedroom is between themselves and God, I don’t really care  or want to hear who people sleep with. Just plain moronic to carry on about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is especially obsessed with homos. Too bad we can't frame our crushing and unsustainable debt into a gay issue b/c that appears the only way the assholes here will pay attention to it. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why this doofus in South Carolina is bringing it up.   Although, he is right for quitting if he doesn't think his program to straighten people out is working.
> 
> But the fact that he is making a big campaign about it, pretending as if homosexuals who want to break the ass-copulation habit are without hope, tells me he has an alternative motive here.    He probably got a new job with  the HRC or ActUp or one of the other Big pro-Sodomy groups.
Click to expand...


I find that very unlikely. He can take his weepy apology tour, the fortune he made peddling his bullshit, and, shove them gaily up his ass.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
Click to expand...


No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.  And there you go again with your little kindergarten responses.


----------



## Polishprince

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
Click to expand...


Smoking and drinking aren't disorders either, but if someone is disturbed by those behaviors and wants to quit,  it is a disorder.

Telling people with the Sodomy Habit who want to quit that they have no hope, isn't very nice.   Of course there is always help.  A medicine to straighten people out may be right around the corner.

Those who are homosexual and want to be be Normative should have an opportunity to change.   BTW, if someone developed a different pharmaceutical product for Normative people who want to become a flaming wide receiver, that should be legal too


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
Click to expand...


If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.


----------



## Blues Man

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


Doesn't surprise me.

Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others


----------



## Polishprince

Blues Man said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
Click to expand...



That's an interesting theory.

Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?


----------



## mdk

_I'm sorry that I profited from and facilitated your psychological torture which made you contemplate suicide, but I'm gay again! So we're cool now, right? _


----------



## BS Filter

Polishprince said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoking and drinking aren't disorders either, but if someone is disturbed by those behaviors and wants to quit,  it is a disorder.
> 
> Telling people with the Sodomy Habit who want to quit that they have no hope, isn't very nice.   Of course there is always help.  A medicine to straighten people out may be right around the corner.
> 
> Those who are homosexual and want to be be Normative should have an opportunity to change.   BTW, if someone developed a different pharmaceutical product for Normative people who want to become a flaming wide receiver, that should be legal too
Click to expand...

If women have a choice to bear a child or not, why can't homos have a choice to be straight or not?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
Click to expand...


Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.


----------



## Blues Man

Polishprince said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
Click to expand...


Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?


----------



## Blues Man

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
Click to expand...

Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?

I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
Click to expand...


 Not everything is about procreation...but I guess that is the only reason you ever had sex....if you ever have.


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> _I'm sorry that I profited from and facilitated your psychological torture which made you contemplate suicide, but I'm gay again! So we're cool now, right? _




I think a number of homos are going to contemplate suicide now.

At least those who have a dream of normalcy.

Being told that their situation is hopeless and they are unable to change has to be devastating.

But its bullshit you know.    If people can change genders through talk therapy,drugs and surgery, why wouldn't they be able to change their sexual practices?


----------



## mdk




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
Click to expand...

You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everything is about procreation...but I guess that is the only reason you ever had sex....if you ever have.
Click to expand...


More kindergarten quips.


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everything is about procreation...but I guess that is the only reason you ever had sex....if you ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More kindergarten quips.
Click to expand...


You are the one that claimed sex was solely for procreation.


----------



## Polishprince

Blues Man said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
Click to expand...



Yes they are.

Glad you asked that.

Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.


----------



## Blues Man

Polishprince said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
Click to expand...


Do you know any gay people?

I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me


----------



## mdk

Blues Man said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
Click to expand...


I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.


----------



## Death Angel

TNHarley said:


> What if we hypnotize the gays?


Iran has a working solution


----------



## Polishprince

Blues Man said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
Click to expand...



When I was a younger man, homos would sometimes try to recruit me, yes.

Of course that was back in the day, when homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today.   I'm sure the young guys today have to deal with heavy duty recruitment.  That's why the number of guys taking it in the caboose has risen exponentially in recent years.

But those who want to break the Sodomy Habit shouldn't be left without hope


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
Click to expand...

We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
Click to expand...



There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.


----------



## Blues Man

Polishprince said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a younger man, homos would sometimes try to recruit me, yes.
> 
> Of course that was back in the day, when homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today.   I'm sure the young guys today have to deal with heavy duty recruitment.  That's why the number of guys taking it in the caboose has risen exponentially in recent years.
> 
> But those who want to break the Sodomy Habit shouldn't be left without hope
Click to expand...


So they knew you were straight and made a pass at you?

Funny how that has never happened to me you must have set off the gaydar


----------



## mdk

I found an old-timey poster the gay activists once used to lure unsuspecting breeders into the well-manicured claws of Sodomy:


----------



## hjmick

BULLDOG said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gay Conversion Therapists Claim Most Patients Fully Straight By The Time They Commit Suicide*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost gave you a funny, and would have it it wasn't so sad.
Click to expand...



The link does go to the satire sight, _The Onion_...


----------



## BS Filter

Blues Man said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
Click to expand...

When I was a teenager and worked in a White Castle hamburger joint in downtown Minneapolis back in the 1960s, homos were always flirting with me and inviting me for a "ride", always older guys.  They gave me the biggest tips.  Ha ha.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Blues Man said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
Click to expand...


None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.


----------



## Blues Man

BS Filter said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Most people who hate so vehemently are often projecting their own self hate onto others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a teenager and worked in a White Castle hamburger joint in downtown Minneapolis back in the 1960s, homos were always flirting with me and inviting me for a "ride", always older guys.  They gave me the biggest tips.  Ha ha.
Click to expand...


Hardly "recruiting".


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.


----------



## Blues Man

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
Click to expand...


So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?

There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
Click to expand...


There are not 7 billion gay males, do try and keep up.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Blues Man said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
Click to expand...


No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.


----------



## Polishprince

The media does a lot to promote homosexuality on TV.   The program "in Living Color" used to feature a couple of homosexuals talking about life issues and making it seem normative


----------



## Mac1958

mdk said:


> *Gay Conversion Therapists Claim Most Patients Fully Straight By The Time They Commit Suicide*


Ya just gotta love The Onion.
.


----------



## Blues Man

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
Click to expand...

So what?

I'm not gay and I don't have kids.  And as I said humans need no help in reproducing in fact It can be argued we are reproducing too much


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are not 7 billion gay males, do try and keep up.
Click to expand...


I didnt say there were.  Try to comprehend.  I know its difficult when you're constantly hurling childish zingers.


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
Click to expand...


So what?  Did you stop having sex after you were done having kids, since it did nothing to further the species?  

Have you ever gotten a blow job, that does nothing to further the species.


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And homosexuality is in fact not a ‘disorder.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> The media does a lot to promote homosexuality on TV.   The program "in Living Color" used to feature a couple of homosexuals talking about life issues and making it seem normative
> 
> AFL-CIO head 'would have a hard time supporting' 'Medicare-for-all' that eliminates union plans



The bit was called _Men on Films_ and it was fucking hysterical. The two reviewed movies like Siskel and Ebert, but in a more flamboyant and exaggerated way. lol.

I love that you think that a humorous comedy skit from the 1990's was a promotion or some sort of recruitment tool for queers.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
Click to expand...


I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
Click to expand...

Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
Click to expand...


Its intuitively true. 

The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.

Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint


----------



## BS Filter

Blues Man said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting theory.
> 
> Would you say the same about Gay Activists, that the most rabid are actually closeted Normal people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are gay activists trying to turn straight people gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a teenager and worked in a White Castle hamburger joint in downtown Minneapolis back in the 1960s, homos were always flirting with me and inviting me for a "ride", always older guys.  They gave me the biggest tips.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly "recruiting".
Click to expand...

Bullshit.


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is not.  Only hate filled bigots think so.
> 
> Or maybe you are like this guy and just covering for your own hidden desires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
Click to expand...

What point do you think you were illustrating?


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
Click to expand...


It's cool. I didn't expect you to prove your weeks-old assertion, but why should today be any different?


----------



## Seawytch

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> Glad you asked that.
> 
> Gay activists in the penitentiary are trying to recruit straights all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
Click to expand...

So you actually believe that the guys raping each other in prison are gay?


----------



## Polishprince

Seawytch said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually believe that the guys raping each other in prison are gay?
Click to expand...



Its called "Gay Rape" for a reason.


----------



## Seawytch

Polishprince said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually believe that the guys raping each other in prison are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its called "Gay Rape" for a reason.
Click to expand...

Except it's not, it's just called rape. The men raping each other in prison aren't gay, shortbus, they're rapists.


----------



## Death Angel

Seawytch said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any gay people?
> 
> I do and none of them have ever tried to "recruit" me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually believe that the guys raping each other in prison are gay?
Click to expand...

It proves that homosexuality is fluid, just as your claims of having 5 children proves it.


----------



## Seawytch

Death Angel said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he does. Most of the shit he's heard about homos comes from some friends of his that were incarnated and old episodes of _The Jerry Springer Show. _Seriously, I am not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of homosexuality going on in the joint, mdk.   The key is not to drop the soap when in the shower, although if you're into this stuff, maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember you making the claim that there were more gay people in prison than in free society in this nation. When I pressed you to prove that claim you vanished into a puff of smoke, but that's what usually happens to retards that make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its intuitively true.
> 
> The vast majority of Gay Rapes in America happen in our nation's penal system.
> 
> Even libs talk about sodomy in the joint
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you actually believe that the guys raping each other in prison are gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It proves that homosexuality is fluid, just as your claims of having 5 children proves it.
Click to expand...


Let me guess...you think I had sex with men to get pregnant? Have you been living under a rock for the past few hundred years? 

Artificial insemination


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone with a couple of brain cells knows this is unnatural.  Apparently, your cells are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
Click to expand...


You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
Click to expand...


I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm sorry that I profited from and facilitated your psychological torture which made you contemplate suicide, but I'm gay again! So we're cool now, right? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a number of homos are going to contemplate suicide now.
> 
> At least those who have a dream of normalcy.
> 
> Being told that their situation is hopeless and they are unable to change has to be devastating.
> 
> But its bullshit you know.    If people can change genders through talk therapy,drugs and surgery, why wouldn't they be able to change their sexual practices?
Click to expand...

You are the one who needs to change. You are the one whos situation is hopeless


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
Click to expand...


The some and the egg are present in gay people


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
Click to expand...


It is safe to assume you never had sexual relations after that one since it would not further the species,  correct?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The some and the egg are present in gay people
Click to expand...


Thats interesting.  Ive never met a human who has sperm and eggs.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Hellokitty said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> It takes a special type of self hatred to continue to push conversion 'therapy' when the facts on it are clear as a bell - it does not work.  It would not surprise me if the majority of people involved in such endeavors turn out to be gay or some other sexual orientation outside normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how conversion therapy works, I would imagine it would be similar to whatever type of therapy is use for people like Weiner. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with people being gay, but just question if people (adults) should have a choice in the type of therapy the feel may be best help them.
> 
> Gays say they are born this way and that it's not a choice, but transgenders say they are born in the wrong body, or whatever, and for them it is a choice. So why is it not also a choice for someone who is born gay but feels heterosexual?
Click to expand...



1. That therapy must have some efficacy, considering how hard gay activists work to stifle its use.

2. There is evidence that it is a choice.
"In other words, for the minority who may have experimented with gay relationships at some juncture in their lives, well over 80% explicitly renounced homosexual (or even bisexual) self-identification by age of 35. For the clear majority of males (as well as women) who report gay encounters, *homosexual activity appears to represent a passing phase, or even a fleeting episode, rather than an unshakable, genetically pre-determined orientation."*
Column: Does it matter if only 1.4% of people are gay? - USATODAY.com


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to assume you never had sexual relations after that one since it would not further the species,  correct?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  A heterosexual can procreate and recreate.  A homosexual can not procreate with one of its own, only recreate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
Click to expand...

Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The some and the egg are present in gay people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats interesting.  Ive never met a human who has sperm and eggs.
Click to expand...


Sorry it is so confusing for you...let me make it more clear.


Some gay people have sperm and some have eggs...just like in non-gay people


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

LordBrownTrout said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
Click to expand...

That is complete and utter  horseshit  ! Gay people are not sterile A gay man produces sperm. A lesbian produces ovum and can carry a child ,.They have children and more importantly that form families and are parents to children who have come to be in their care in a variety of ways-just like with heterosexual couples. Stop embarrassing yourself with your inane equine excrement.


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to assume you never had sexual relations after that one since it would not further the species,  correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  A heterosexual can procreate and recreate.  A homosexual can not procreate with one of its own, only recreate.
Click to expand...


Is it natural to want to recreate?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
Click to expand...




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
Click to expand...

You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.


----------



## deanrd

The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.

McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.

*In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*

Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes

 To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
 I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
 At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

deanrd said:


> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.


He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


Not at all surprising.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
Click to expand...

How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..


----------



## anotherlife

The problem is deeper.  Being homosexual is still a decease.  This guy must go back and continue his conversion sessions but with God at its center, to achieve more success, I think.  God does want to heal you.


----------



## deanrd

Tommy Tainant said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
Click to expand...

 Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
 If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> 
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The some and the egg are present in gay people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats interesting.  Ive never met a human who has sperm and eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry it is so confusing for you...let me make it more clear.
> 
> 
> Some gay people have sperm and some have eggs...just like in non-gay people
Click to expand...

 
Dont flatter yourself thinking you're explaining something.


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you believe YOU can impose your beliefs on children by pressuring them to examine homosexuality and transgenderism.
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
Click to expand...


Are people who experience body dysphoria treated with the same therapy encouraging them to use life long medications and surgery to try and achieve an impossible result?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Golfing Gator said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to assume you never had sexual relations after that one since it would not further the species,  correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  A heterosexual can procreate and recreate.  A homosexual can not procreate with one of its own, only recreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it natural to want to recreate?
Click to expand...


Sometimes it may be both.


----------



## Hellokitty

deanrd said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
Click to expand...



You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and feel their past actions define their future?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to put vague, nebulous horseshit out there without specific examples of what the fuck your referencing and expect me to respond. You're just playing a sick game and demonstrating that you have no clue as to how to debate a topic
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are people who experience body dysphoria treated with the same therapy encouraging them to use life long medications and surgery to try and achieve an impossible result?
Click to expand...

You might want to rework that question into something that is coherent


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with "being turned gay"


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
Click to expand...



Do you think its possible that some people do not feel they have been "turned gay" but trapped in a lifestyle as a result of having been exploited at a young age?


----------



## Golfing Gator

LordBrownTrout said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is safe to assume you never had sexual relations after that one since it would not further the species,  correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  A heterosexual can procreate and recreate.  A homosexual can not procreate with one of its own, only recreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it natural to want to recreate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it may be both.
Click to expand...


That does not answer the question.


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
Click to expand...



Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its possible that some people do not feel they have been "turned gay" but trapped in a lifestyle as a result of having been exploited at a young age?
Click to expand...

I don't know what you're talking about and I don't think that you do either


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
Click to expand...

Do they??


----------



## deanrd

Hellokitty said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and feel their past actions define their future?
Click to expand...

 Sure they do, because they were pressured. Just like some boys were pressured to indulge in gay activities. Then there are straight girls and straight boys who indulge in gay activities simply through curiosity. But you’ll never take a gay person and turn them straight and you’ll never turn a straight person gay.


----------



## deanrd

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of one of the nation’s largest conversion therapy programs, who spent decades leading the organization, now says he is gay, apologizing for his role in the practice.
> 
> McKrae Game, who founded and led Hope for Wholeness in South Carolina, publicly announced he was gay in early June, more than two years after the organization’s board of directors abruptly fired him.
> 
> *In a Facebook post last week, Game, 51, said he was “wrong,” adding: “Please forgive me.”*
> 
> Conversion therapy group founder comes out as gay, apologizes
> 
> To me, this is like one of the most stupid things ever. You have to really be a moron to believe this stuff. If you’re a straight person you know you can’t be turned gay. It’s just the same the opposite way.
> I’ll never understand the real reason right wingers and Republicans hate gay people.
> At the rate that the Republican Party shrinking, they’re going to have to find reasons to like people and stop looking for reasons to hate people.
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its possible that some people do not feel they have been "turned gay" but trapped in a lifestyle as a result of having been exploited at a young age?
Click to expand...

 They grow up.


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isnt the first to do this. These people seem to be incredibly conflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they??
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, no one is pressuring children about their sexuality, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
Click to expand...

You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.


----------



## Lysistrata

There is no need for "conversion therapy." There never was. Everyone should just stay who they are, and not be pressured to be something they're not. Somebody's sexual orientation is no skin off of anyone else's teeth. If you are uncomfortable with someone else's orientation, work it out yourself.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well these right wingers keep coming up with this nonsense about someone being pressured to be gay. It’s like those young girls with Jeffrey Epstein, they were pressured to be raped.
> If somebody thinks they’re being pressured or whatever, it’s never going to turn them gay.  They can indulge in gay activities, but they’ll never be “turned“. And that’s what’s funny about right wingers. If you’re afraid you’re going to be “turned”, you’re already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had more than a couple if brain cells you would know it occurs in nature...the opposite of unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
Click to expand...


So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
Click to expand...

You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that the human race has any difficulty reproducing?
> 
> I have 7 billion reasons to doubt that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
Click to expand...


Again, so? It was gay sperm.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asexual in many plants because   For a species to continue it must procreate.  You're outdumbing yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
Click to expand...


They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
Click to expand...

Now he's going to tell you that gay sperm makes gay babies


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> None at all.  Now, show me where 7 billion human males can produce and continue the species without a female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
Click to expand...


Gay sperm?  Lol.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he's going to tell you that gay sperm makes gay babies
Click to expand...


Nope, those are your words but you're helping prove a point.


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
Click to expand...


Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really think that every single male on the planet will turn homosexual?
> 
> There have been homosexuals as long as there have been humans there is no reason to think the human race will go extinct because all the men turn gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay sperm?  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yup. Sperm of a gay man = gay sperm.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about everyone being gay? Heterosexuals are procreating enough for both gays and straights. Nature needs those that don't procreate too. Someone has to take care of the children the heterosexuals don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
Click to expand...

So what.? Hetero couples do the same thing when they have to.  What exactly is your point? Why do.es it matter? Spell it out


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay sperm?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Sperm of a gay man = gay sperm.
Click to expand...


Where is it coded within the dna of a sperm that determines that?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating that same shit over and over again, but seem to be unable to explain what exactly you think is going on. I will not even try to comment on such nebulous shit. It's like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
Click to expand...


And men can’t have feelings?


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay sperm?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Sperm of a gay man = gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is it coded within the dna of a sperm that determines that?
Click to expand...


What are you even talking about. Does this make it easier for you to comprehend? No heterosexuals were used in the making of my children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

LordBrownTrout said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  And yes, there have been homosexuals here from the beginning.  They do nothing to further the species though.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he's going to tell you that gay sperm makes gay babies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, those are your words but you're helping prove a point.
Click to expand...

I see you don't get sarcasm and ridicule.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was illustrating a point.  You're definitely correct about your second point.
> 
> 
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
Click to expand...


Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How many babies have you had? I've had five...all while being gay. (Gay does not equal infertile)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he's going to tell you that gay sperm makes gay babies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, those are your words but you're helping prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you don't get sarcasm and ridicule.
Click to expand...


I saw it.  Now, can sperm whales be gay?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
Click to expand...

Please explain how that would happen.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gay sperm?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Sperm of a gay man = gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is it coded within the dna of a sperm that determines that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about. Does this make it easier for you to comprehend? No heterosexuals were used in the making of my children.
Click to expand...


The sperm came from a male.  That male came from a sperm and an egg.  Do you know what you're talking about?


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What point do you think you were illustrating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
Click to expand...


And if they were all cyborgs they wouldn’t need to procreate...I mean why not? It’s less far fetched than there only being one gender of humans. 

Day drunk?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain how that would happen.
Click to expand...


How everybody turns gay overnight?  Or how it takes a sperm and an egg to make a zygote?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they were all cyborgs they wouldn’t need to procreate...I mean why not? It’s less far fetched than there only being one gender of humans.
> 
> Day drunk?
Click to expand...


Aww yes, start hurling childish slurs.  Pushing that aside since I've always respected you, could a cyborg be gay?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

LordBrownTrout said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had one and Im heterosexuial.  You didn't have those five babies without sperm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, so? It was gay sperm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now he's going to tell you that gay sperm makes gay babies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, those are your words but you're helping prove a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you don't get sarcasm and ridicule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it.  Now, can sperm whales be gay?
Click to expand...

Ofcourse


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Seawytch said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't continue the species without a sperm and an egg.  You couldn't deduce that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they were all cyborgs they wouldn’t need to procreate...I mean why not? It’s less far fetched than there only being one gender of humans.
> 
> Day drunk?
Click to expand...

Now we are really over edge. My work here is done


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands
Click to expand...

They're going through a difficult time because they're confused.  They need adults to be adults and guide them and teach them how to be men and women.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know what's going on, you just can't admit it.  If Johnny comes to public school in a dress and makeup, he's not going to be urged to get therapy, he's going to be coddled and encouraged to explore his femininity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And men can’t have feelings?
Click to expand...

Not if they're felling pretty.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?


Don't worry. It never was, because there is no such thing as sin.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. It never was, because there is no such thing as sin.
Click to expand...

Boy, are you in for a surprise.  Good luck.


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think some young girls who are exploited struggle with feelings of guilt and that their past actions define their future?
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
Click to expand...


Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?


----------



## Seawytch

LordBrownTrout said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? Gay people have those. Your point was pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't do it naturally.  Sure, they can implant but thats not a natural act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually, they can. They don’t HAVE to, but they CAN...making your point pointless. If every human on the planet turned gay tomorrow I guarantee you we’d still procreate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course because they would still have the same female and male anatomy and physiology.  But, they couldn't if they were all female or all male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they were all cyborgs they wouldn’t need to procreate...I mean why not? It’s less far fetched than there only being one gender of humans.
> 
> Day drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww yes, start hurling childish slurs.  Pushing that aside since I've always respected you, could a cyborg be gay?
Click to expand...

If it was artificial intelligence, yes. Why are we playing silly games? All humans are not, nor will they ever be, gay. The same percentage has existed since the beginning of time. Makes you think there is a reason for that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have no idea how such a matter would be handled. What do you mean by coddled? As opposed to what? Being ridiculed and demeaned? Is that What comes next? Oh right the suicide and the funeral. The fact is that children experiencing gender dysphoria are offered therapy- not to "cure them-but to help them to sort out what they are experiencing and feeling. That is not "encouraging them" It is giving the room to discover themselves . Perhaps that is too subtle a difference for your closed mind and ridged thought process to deal with . In fact I know that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're going through a difficult time because they're confused.  They need adults to be adults and guide them and teach them how to be men and women.
Click to expand...

And you're just the kind of guy to straighten them out, right? What a boatload of macho arrogance and ridged, self righteous bullshit. You have blood on your hands


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with "being turned gay"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
Click to expand...

No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

anotherlife said:


> Being homosexual is still a decease


Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?

"I Love the poorly educated"    

D.J.T

Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're agreeing with me whether you know it or not.  You're saying exactly what I thought you would say.  The boy should be instructed on what it means to be a man, not "sort out what they are experiencing or feeling".  Gender dysphoria is mental illness.  Our culture and media are confusing children and adults like you are willing pawns.  My wife is a teacher in the public school system.  We live in an area that is very middle class and an even mixture of lefty and righty in the school system.  She had a boy student in the 7th grade who was slight and small for his age and he thought he was gay.  His mom is in the legal system, drugs.  He is being raised by his grandmother and she was neutral on his condition.  My wife never encouraged him to "explore his feelings".  There were problems at home and he was eventually shipped to live with his uncle in a small town about 30 miles away.  He was a totally different kid when we saw him again.  He looked like a young MAN.  We asked him about his "gay" period and he laughed and admitted he was confused and felt pressured to be gay because of media and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're going through a difficult time because they're confused.  They need adults to be adults and guide them and teach them how to be men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're just the kind of guy to straighten them out, right? What a boatload of macho arrogance and ridged, self righteous bullshit. You have blood on your hands
Click to expand...

Oh, go fuck yourself, drama queen.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I agreeing with you? You are just prattling on with some irrelevant anecdotal crap that in no way relates to what I just said. You think that the boy   should be instructed on what it means to be a man? You're saying exactly what I thought you would say and it is stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're going through a difficult time because they're confused.  They need adults to be adults and guide them and teach them how to be men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're just the kind of guy to straighten them out, right? What a boatload of macho arrogance and ridged, self righteous bullshit. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go fuck yourself, drama queen.
Click to expand...

Wow dude!! Having a melt down? Circling the drain are we?  I think that I've gotten to you  Hey, here is an idea for you. 

Drew Brees Tells Christian Kids To Bring Bible To School And Keep Hating Gays



> Promoting Christian ignorance, bigotry, and hatred: New Orleans Saints star quarterback Drew Brees tells Christian kids to bring their Bible to school in an obnoxious promotional video for anti-gay Christian hate group Focus on the Family.
> 
> Big Easy Magazine reports:
> 
> On Thursday, August 29 the anti-LGBTQ+ religious group Focus on the Family released a video featuring none other than Saints star quarterback, Drew Brees.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Boy, are you in for a surprise.


Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
Click to expand...

Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with me in that I told you earlier what you would say and you did.  You would encourage the kid to explore his "feelings".  The kid needs to learn how to be a man.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn how to think. Think about what you are advocating. These kids are going through a very difficult time. They don't need to be lectured. They need to be listened to and supported. Every time a trans kid kills themselves it's because of insensitive, authoritarian ignoramuses like you. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're going through a difficult time because they're confused.  They need adults to be adults and guide them and teach them how to be men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're just the kind of guy to straighten them out, right? What a boatload of macho arrogance and ridged, self righteous bullshit. You have blood on your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go fuck yourself, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow dude!! Having a melt down? Circling the drain are we?  I think that I've gotten to you  Hey, here is an idea for you.
> 
> Drew Brees Tells Christian Kids To Bring Bible To School And Keep Hating Gays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promoting Christian ignorance, bigotry, and hatred: New Orleans Saints star quarterback Drew Brees tells Christian kids to bring their Bible to school in an obnoxious promotional video for anti-gay Christian hate group Focus on the Family.
> 
> Big Easy Magazine reports:
> 
> On Thursday, August 29 the anti-LGBTQ+ religious group Focus on the Family released a video featuring none other than Saints star quarterback, Drew Brees.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good for Drew.  Cool guy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
Click to expand...

Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.


----------



## Lysistrata

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
Click to expand...


Just what is the point of "conversion therapy"? That the victim of it makes someone else uncomfortable?
I occasionally shop at a Korean-run grocery store that has group of clocks on the wall that are set to all of the world's time zones. I guarantee you that in each zone, heterosexuals are going at it as I type this and many will produce children.

Stop this stupidity and let people the hell alone. This "everybody's got to be just like me" is getting really, really boring. If someone who is an independent adult actually wants to undergo this process, they are free to do so. But it is evil to push it on a child.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lysistrata said:


> Just what is the point of "conversion therapy"?


Simple. Two things:

1) it's for delusional, religious nutball parents who think we can pray away the gay

2) It's for self loathing, closeted gays who got caught by their wives diddling themselves to gay porn, and they are trying to save their marriages

In a nutshell


----------



## Lysistrata

I feel sorry for the LGBT kids who have had religious nutball parents. I remember the poor kids from Florida whose parents tried to force him to go to the "church" of their choice. I am so happy that his teachers and other interested adults bailed him out and helped him get into Georgetown University, where I hope that he is happy and thriving. His so-called "parents" can go jump in a lake.

As for LGBTs who thought and were pushed from their upbring, that they had to pursue a heterosexual lifestyle even though they probably knew that they were not heterosexuals, I feel sorry for both them and their spouses. Our society does push LGBTs to live a lie and then does not accept responsibility for doing it. Didn't the father of the girl kidnapped years ago in Utah just come out as gay? I ask not only how he feels, but how does the woman who bore his children feel? Remember that marriage is an intimate relationship.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
Click to expand...

Read my post again.  I clearly said I won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post again.  I clearly said I won't have anything to do with it.
Click to expand...

Sorry shaman, still your magical threat. And it is not compelling. I also don't worry when gypsies curse me or whem i step on a crack on the sidewalk.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, are you in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post again.  I clearly said I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry shaman, still your magical threat. And it is not compelling. I also don't worry when gypsies curse me or whem i step on a crack on the sidewalk.
Click to expand...

Do you keep a light on at night?  You feel threatened without being threatened.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry shaman, your magical spells and incantations hold no weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post again.  I clearly said I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry shaman, still your magical threat. And it is not compelling. I also don't worry when gypsies curse me or whem i step on a crack on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you keep a light on at night?  You feel threatened without being threatened.
Click to expand...

Stupid comment. Whether or not I actually feel threatened has nothing to do with whether or not the intent is to threaten. I think your lack of critical thinking skills and tenuous grasp of simple logic are probably tied directly to your tendency to believe iron aged superstitions.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your magical threats carry no weight, shaman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my post again.  I clearly said I won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry shaman, still your magical threat. And it is not compelling. I also don't worry when gypsies curse me or whem i step on a crack on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you keep a light on at night?  You feel threatened without being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid comment. Whether or not I actually feel threatened has nothing to do with whether or not the intent is to threaten. I think your lack of critical thinking skills and tenuous grasp of simple logic are probably tied directly to your tendency to believe iron aged superstitions.
Click to expand...

Oh, you poor pitiful insecure creature.  You try so hard to insult my beliefs.  I'm a man of Faith.  I've dealt with loud mouthed punks like you for years.  You're about as intimidating as a poisoned rat staggering down the alley.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> You try so hard to insult my beliefs


And you try so hard to use them to threaten me. Sorry, that may work on your children, but i am a grown man. To me, you just sound like a crazy person.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try so hard to insult my beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> And you try so hard to use them to threaten me. Sorry, that may work on your children, but i am a grown man. To me, you just sound like a crazy person.
Click to expand...

Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.  No one is threatening you, damn idiot.  Tell a moderator I threatened you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.


And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
Click to expand...

Little weenie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
Click to expand...

Baby jesus would not approve.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baby jesus would not approve.
Click to expand...

Pusillanimous punk.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baby jesus would not approve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pusillanimous punk.
Click to expand...

Delusional witch doctor ...


----------



## rightwinger

I thought all tax cuts reduce debt?

What happened?


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baby jesus would not approve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pusillanimous punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional witch doctor ...
Click to expand...

Boo.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
Click to expand...

You really are loosing your shit!!


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
Click to expand...

Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does the LGBT community demonize people who once identified as transgender that have de-transitioned?
> 
> 
> 
> Do they??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party
Click to expand...



Thanks for the response. Would you consider therapy for gender dysphoria that doesn't focus on affirmation but at what beliefs are causing the dysphoria of ones gender and working to changes those beliefs as a form of conversion therapy? 
Do you think any professional providing medical treatment for gender dysphoria have a responsibility to tell their patients it is medically impossibly to change ones biological sex?


----------



## FA_Q2

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Would you consider therapy for gender dysphoria that doesn't focus on affirmation but at what beliefs are causing the dysphoria of ones gender and working to changes those beliefs as a form of conversion therapy?
> Do you think any professional providing medical treatment for gender dysphoria have a responsibility to tell their patients it is medically impossibly to change ones biological sex?
Click to expand...

Conversion therapy, as far as I know, is not related to gender dysphoria.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Would you consider therapy for gender dysphoria that doesn't focus on affirmation but at what beliefs are causing the dysphoria of ones gender and working to changes those beliefs as a form of conversion therapy?
> Do you think any professional providing medical treatment for gender dysphoria have a responsibility to tell their patients it is medically impossibly to change ones biological sex?
Click to expand...

To your first question, therapy for gender dysphoria is not, or should not be, for the purpose of either affirming the feelings or dissuading the person about those feelings. Therapy for gender dysphoria -or for any other issue -should be for the purpose of clearing a path for the person to find their own answers, understand what they are experiencing  and determine their own goals. The term "conversion therapy" is not usually applied to this matter, but I think that any sort of "treatment " that is in any way coercive would be just as criminal and damaging 

To your second question, gender and gender identity is much more complicated than you seem to realize. First, there is growing evidence that there are underlying biological  factors-including hormonal balances and subtle genetic (or epigenetic) factors in many transgender people. Those factors may not be readily apparent and may not be detected for years, if ever.  In those cases, the person is not seeking to change their biological sex, but rather attempting to alter their bodies to conform more closely with what they feel that they are.

Sure there may be cases where no biological factors exist, or at least can't be detected. But gender identity is more than biology. It is what a person believes themselves to be and those beliefs are very powerful and should be respected. People can and do change their biological gender,-although not at the genetic level- and to tell them that they can't would be irresponsible.

I am an older, cisgender male who comes from a time when this issue was not on anyone's radar. But I have read, listened and learned and have come to the conclusion that all the hysteria about transpeople  is ridiculous.  So what if people want to change gender? So what if some people choose to be gender fluid or non binary? The sky will not fall. There is nothing to be so damned threatened about .


----------



## Hellokitty

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Would you consider therapy for gender dysphoria that doesn't focus on affirmation but at what beliefs are causing the dysphoria of ones gender and working to changes those beliefs as a form of conversion therapy?
> Do you think any professional providing medical treatment for gender dysphoria have a responsibility to tell their patients it is medically impossibly to change ones biological sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To your first question, therapy for gender dysphoria is not, or should not be, for the purpose of either affirming the feelings or dissuading the person about those feelings. Therapy for gender dysphoria -or for any other issue -should be for the purpose of clearing a path for the person to find their own answers, understand what they are experiencing  and determine their own goals. The term "conversion therapy" is not usually applied to this matter, but I think that any sort of "treatment " that is in any way coercive would be just as criminal and damaging
> 
> To your second question, gender and gender identity is much more complicated than you seem to realize. First, there is growing evidence that there are underlying biological  factors-including hormonal balances and subtle genetic (or epigenetic) factors in many transgender people. Those factors may not be readily apparent and may not be detected for years, if ever.  In those cases, the person is not seeking to change their biological sex, but rather attempting to alter their bodies to conform more closely with what they feel that they are.
> 
> Sure there may be cases where no biological factors exist, or at least can't be detected. But gender identity is more than biology. It is what a person believes themselves to be and those beliefs are very powerful and should be respected. People can and do change their biological gender,-although not at the genetic level- and to tell them that they can't would be irresponsible.
> 
> I am an older, cisgender male who comes from a time when this issue was not on anyone's radar. But I have read, listened and learned and have come to the conclusion that all the hysteria about transpeople  is ridiculous.  So what if people want to change gender? So what if some people choose to be gender fluid or non binary? The sky will not fall. There is nothing to be so damned threatened about .
Click to expand...



Once again thanks for your response. I agree that it shouldn't be an issue if a person wants to change their gender identity, I do think it should be alarming how easily young individuals are able to go on hormonal forms of medications without thought into underlying feeling on ones biological sex and gender along with gender stereotypes many young girls struggle with. 

Thanks again and I fully respect your views on the subject.


----------



## anotherlife

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
Click to expand...


I love the re-educated.  

By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.


----------



## Seawytch

anotherlife said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
Click to expand...


That is simply not true. While public pressure had an impact, the science supported the decision. 

The myth buster


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hellokitty said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain. Does the entire LGBT Community speak with one voice on such matters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait so are you acknowledging the GBTL community doesn't speak with one voice against conversion therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No . I am suggesting that they do not necessarily speak with one voice in terms of their attitudes towards victims of conversion therapy. But I will add that there are likely a few who support conversion therapy, just like there are a few minorities ( and gays) in the republican party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Would you consider therapy for gender dysphoria that doesn't focus on affirmation but at what beliefs are causing the dysphoria of ones gender and working to changes those beliefs as a form of conversion therapy?
> Do you think any professional providing medical treatment for gender dysphoria have a responsibility to tell their patients it is medically impossibly to change ones biological sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To your first question, therapy for gender dysphoria is not, or should not be, for the purpose of either affirming the feelings or dissuading the person about those feelings. Therapy for gender dysphoria -or for any other issue -should be for the purpose of clearing a path for the person to find their own answers, understand what they are experiencing  and determine their own goals. The term "conversion therapy" is not usually applied to this matter, but I think that any sort of "treatment " that is in any way coercive would be just as criminal and damaging
> 
> To your second question, gender and gender identity is much more complicated than you seem to realize. First, there is growing evidence that there are underlying biological  factors-including hormonal balances and subtle genetic (or epigenetic) factors in many transgender people. Those factors may not be readily apparent and may not be detected for years, if ever.  In those cases, the person is not seeking to change their biological sex, but rather attempting to alter their bodies to conform more closely with what they feel that they are.
> 
> Sure there may be cases where no biological factors exist, or at least can't be detected. But gender identity is more than biology. It is what a person believes themselves to be and those beliefs are very powerful and should be respected. People can and do change their biological gender,-although not at the genetic level- and to tell them that they can't would be irresponsible.
> 
> I am an older, cisgender male who comes from a time when this issue was not on anyone's radar. But I have read, listened and learned and have come to the conclusion that all the hysteria about transpeople  is ridiculous.  So what if people want to change gender? So what if some people choose to be gender fluid or non binary? The sky will not fall. There is nothing to be so damned threatened about .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Once again thanks for your response. I agree that it shouldn't be an issue if a person wants to change their gender identity, I do think it should be alarming how easily young individuals are able to go on hormonal forms of medications without thought into underlying feeling on ones biological sex and gender along with gender stereotypes many young girls struggle with.
> 
> Thanks again and I fully respect your views on the subject.
Click to expand...

And thanks to you. It is my understanding that pre pubescent children are not treated with any medication that results in changes that are not reversible. At most they may be given hormone blockers the delay puberty until such time that they can make an informed decision about who they are. Any medical treatment should, and I believe is, done in conjunction with counseling over the issue you raise.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.


Hahahahaha


Pew pew


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

anotherlife said:


> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.


False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

anotherlife said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
Click to expand...

Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
Click to expand...

You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
Click to expand...

So this is what you have come to. You ran out of bullshit so now you have to resort to childish name calling- the hallmark of one who has lost badly


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
Click to expand...

So what? He's only saying you're wrong, and your iron aged fairy tale is not a good moral guide. You, on the other hand,are making threats. You are clearly the scumbag, here.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is what you have come to. You ran out of bullshit so now you have to resort to childish name calling- the hallmark of one who has lost badly
Click to expand...

You're blind to your own hypocrisy.  Amazing.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? He's only saying you're wrong, and your iron aged fairy tale is not a good moral guide. You, on the other hand,are making threats. You are clearly the scumbag, here.
Click to expand...

You have a hypothetical double standard.  If you can say I'm wrong, I can say you're wrong.  It's opinions, idiot.  If you've been threatened, report me to a moderator, you silly wimpy sissy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is what you have come to. You ran out of bullshit so now you have to resort to childish name calling- the hallmark of one who has lost badly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're blind to your own hypocrisy.  Amazing.
Click to expand...








Please tell me more . I don't think that you know what hypocrisy is


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> You have a hypothetical double standard.


False. I didn't say either of you was right or wrong. I said he is expressing that you are wrong, while you are going further and making threats and impying he is somehow less than human. You are clearly the scumbag, here.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
Click to expand...


Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.

A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’

and a main reason is cultural positions...


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a Christophobic bigot.  Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is what you have come to. You ran out of bullshit so now you have to resort to childish name calling- the hallmark of one who has lost badly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're blind to your own hypocrisy.  Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me more . I don't think that you know what hypocrisy is
Click to expand...

You.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a hypothetical double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I didn't say either of you was right or wrong. I said he is expressing that you are wrong, while you are going further and making threats and impying he is somehow less than human. You are clearly the scumbag, here.
Click to expand...

If I'm making threats then report me to a moderator, you silly sissy.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I seem crazy to insecure creatures like you.
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
Click to expand...

Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> 
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
Click to expand...


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to the vast majority of people who have ever lived. But yeah, it's everyone that is "insecure", while you and your hilariously dumb, iron aged handbook are "spot on". Oooookay...
> 
> 
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
Click to expand...


Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little weenie.
> 
> 
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
Click to expand...

Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
Suffrage - Women in the GOP


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
Click to expand...

Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .

The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?

The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
Click to expand...

You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history. 
Is conversion therapy voluntary?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are loosing your shit!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 277567
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
Click to expand...


Gee, partisan much? Nothing you just screeded all over yourself with makes TODAY, now, more depraved than in the past. What does the actions of any extremists in another country have to do with "deprevity" here and now? 

Racism, by the way, has always been more regional than political in the U.S.

You still haven't answered what the sides of your alleged "war" are. Who are these "warring" factions?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
Click to expand...


Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.

If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm doing just fine.  I understand exactly what is going on.  There is a war going on, a spiritual and cultural war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, partisan much? Nothing you just screeded all over yourself with makes TODAY, now, more depraved than in the past. What does the actions of any extremists in another country have to do with "deprevity" here and now?
> 
> Racism, by the way, has always been more regional than political in the U.S.
> 
> You still haven't answered what the sides of your alleged "war" are. Who are these "warring" factions?
Click to expand...

Good and evil.  You know that.  God vs the devil.  The God haters (queers) vs good decent traditional Christian American citizens.  You're hypocritical bigots.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
Click to expand...

If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
Click to expand...


Yes, but parents aren't allowed to torture their children, Marqis Dr Sade. Instead the other 32 should outlaw conversion therapy for those under 18. Anyone over 18 can self fladulate to their hearts content.


----------



## martybegan

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?

Be consistent please.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? What are the "sides" in this war? Religiously, you're losing ground.
> 
> A closer look at America’s rapidly growing religious ‘nones’
> 
> and a main reason is cultural positions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, partisan much? Nothing you just screeded all over yourself with makes TODAY, now, more depraved than in the past. What does the actions of any extremists in another country have to do with "deprevity" here and now?
> 
> Racism, by the way, has always been more regional than political in the U.S.
> 
> You still haven't answered what the sides of your alleged "war" are. Who are these "warring" factions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and evil.  You know that.  God vs the devil.  The God haters (queers) vs good decent traditional Christian American citizens.  You're hypocritical bigots.
Click to expand...


Ah...in other words this "war" is really an insane person tilting at windmills. Have fun Don Quixote.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
Click to expand...


Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers. 

Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
Click to expand...


You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity. 

There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?

Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
Click to expand...

Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.


----------



## Seawytch

Oh, and...

_Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited, but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in 20 transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are an additional 20 states that have introduced bills banning the practice and a New Jersey Supreme Court concluded that "misrepresenting homosexuality as a disorder" breaks consumer protection laws. While the consumer laws don't necessarily speak to LGBTQ equality, it is a very creative way to end the practice. Especially since the American Medical Association, the American Psychiatric Association, the American Pediatric Association, among other medical organizations have deemed it ineffective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
Click to expand...


Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?

Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_



20?

If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but parents aren't allowed to torture their children, Marqis Dr Sade. Instead the other 32 should outlaw conversion therapy for those under 18. Anyone over 18 can self fladulate to their hearts content.
Click to expand...

Do you support a woman's right to choose?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know we're losing ground, that's understood.  The world will only get more depraved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, partisan much? Nothing you just screeded all over yourself with makes TODAY, now, more depraved than in the past. What does the actions of any extremists in another country have to do with "deprevity" here and now?
> 
> Racism, by the way, has always been more regional than political in the U.S.
> 
> You still haven't answered what the sides of your alleged "war" are. Who are these "warring" factions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good and evil.  You know that.  God vs the devil.  The God haters (queers) vs good decent traditional Christian American citizens.  You're hypocritical bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...in other words this "war" is really an insane person tilting at windmills. Have fun Don Quixote.
Click to expand...

Yes, homosexuality is a form of mental illness.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
Click to expand...

Got ANYTHING to the contrary?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but parents aren't allowed to torture their children, Marqis Dr Sade. Instead the other 32 should outlaw conversion therapy for those under 18. Anyone over 18 can self fladulate to their hearts content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support a woman's right to choose?
Click to expand...

Non sequitur much?


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I believe that adults do have the choice. The main issue with conversion therapy has been when it's inflicted on children.
> 
> However, those who pracice it on adults need to be aware of the fact that they could easily run afoul of consumer protection laws by representing homosexuality as a disorder that needs to be treated, and misrepresenting their treatment as safe and effective which it is not
> On The Legality Of Conversion Therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
Click to expand...

One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.


----------



## deanrd

The only thing that’s changed in the relationship between gay people and the Republican Party is the Republicans are no longer publicly stating how much they hate gay people. Now they do it behind the scenes. I guess you could call that progress........of a sort.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
Click to expand...


You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> But giving them hormones to suppress puberty if they have gender issues is OK?
> 
> Be consistent please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
Click to expand...


Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying. 

And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, drama queen. We’re far less “depraved” now than we were 1000, 500, 200 or even 100 years ago. Depraved was owning people. Depraved was girls forced into marriage at a young age and then having no rights. It was blacks and women denied the right to vote and segregation. Those were depraved times.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
Click to expand...

More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, idiot.  Those were bad things.  However, what is happening now is even worse.  Less than a hundred years ago millions of people were slaughtered while the world stood by and did nothing until it was too late.  That tragedy makes your depravity seem pitifully lame.  We still have arranged marriages, mostly in Islam, but you and your pals wouldn't dare speak out against that in fear of offending muslims. It was Democrats that denied blacks and women the vote.  Democrats opposed the 14th amendment.  The MAN that wrote the 19th amendment, a Republican.  Dumb ass.  I love it when idiots like you bring up slavery and suffrage because it allows me to show the truth of what happened.  Thanks, dumb ass.
> Suffrage - Women in the GOP
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
Click to expand...

You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Poor pitiful creature.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
Click to expand...


And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blockers don't cause long term psychological harm. There are no teenagers breaking down the doors demanding access to conversion therapy anywhere. There are teens who will do anything to get the blockers.
> 
> Judge gives grandparents custody of Ohio transgender teen - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
Click to expand...


Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
Click to expand...


You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position. 

So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?

Answer the fucking question.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that they cause no long term harm, because there is no long term use data in sufficient quantity.
> 
> There are teens willing to do anything to get heroin, does that mean we should indulge them?
> 
> Just admit the left's hypocrisy on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
Click to expand...


Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality. 

I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.

How fucking pathetic.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit dude! You are getting increasing bizarre ,You are all over the map here in a pathetic attempt to avoid the subject of conversion therapy and anti gay bias. Alluding to the holocaust? ? Arranged marriages and Islam?  Seriously? Democrats  opposing the 14th amendment and women's suffrage? Get a fucking grip! That was a different   Democratic party and is totally off topic here .
> 
> The irony is that you fucking conservatives-No reactionaries is a better word- continually denigrate women,  play  Muslims off against gays ,and often claim that the 14th was not legally ratified and/ or does not apply to state laws. Think about that!  Got any more red herring logical fallacies to hide behind?
> 
> The fact is that that greatest depravity facing us now is your brand of bigotry and ignorance, and the use of religion as  a weapon to justify discrimination as you do . Your desperation is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
Click to expand...


No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> _*Research on the long term effects on brain development is limited,* but a 2015 study published in Psychoneuroendocrinology observed the executive functioning in *20 *transgender youth treated with puberty blockers compared to untreated youth with gender dysphoria and found that there was no difference in performance.[16][17][18][5]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
Click to expand...


All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)

Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heroin is not legal, Mr. Strawman. If there are teens trying to kill themselves because their parents won't let them go to conversion therapy, there should be a parental consent form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality.
> 
> I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.
> 
> How fucking pathetic.
Click to expand...


No, that is not what the goal of conversion therapy is. How ignorant can you be? 

_ Conversion therapy is the pseudoscientific practice of trying to change an individual's sexual orientation from homosexual or bisexual to heterosexual using psychological or spiritual interventions. _

It’s not at all about sexual fluidity and only about adherence to heterosexuality.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20?
> 
> If I designed a wastewater plant based on 20 samples I would be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
Click to expand...


I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....

Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown

It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are dodging the question. Why is hormone therapy OK and conversion therapy not?
> 
> Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> 
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality.
> 
> I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.
> 
> How fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not what the goal of conversion therapy is. How ignorant can you be?
> 
> _ Conversion therapy is the pseudoscientific practice of trying to change an individual's sexual orientation from homosexual or bisexual to heterosexual using psychological or spiritual interventions. _
> 
> It’s not at all about sexual fluidity and only about adherence to heterosexuality.
Click to expand...


But if sexuality is fluid, those definitions are not set in stone. 

Sorry, but heterosexuality is the biological default. If an adult person desires to go back to the default, why are you so against it?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but parents aren't allowed to torture their children, Marqis Dr Sade. Instead the other 32 should outlaw conversion therapy for those under 18. Anyone over 18 can self fladulate to their hearts content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support a woman's right to choose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non sequitur much?
Click to expand...

Whatever.  So you support a woman's right to kill her unborn child, but not the right to conversion therapy.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should tell your girlfriend she is off topic, she brought it up.  Own your party's history.
> Is conversion therapy voluntary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
Click to expand...

What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Hellokitty said:


> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...


*It use to be easy in the Old Days to be gay.  Now, you can get married and loose your money, house, car in a divorce.   Who's great idea was this.*


----------



## BS Filter

Dan Stubbs said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> *It use to be easy in the Old Days to be gay.  Now, you can get married and loose your money, house, car in a divorce.   Who's great idea was this.*
Click to expand...

They wanted equal rights, they got 'em.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
Click to expand...

Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
Click to expand...

Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> 
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
Click to expand...








Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those under 18 forced by their parents. 18 states and DC have laws prohibiting parents from torturing their children in such a fashion.
> 
> If you're over 18 though, sure you should be able to torture yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're under 18 you belong to your parents, not the state.  We need to change the law in those 18 states and DC.  Christophobic bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More ignorant bullshit. No human being-child or adult- is anyone's property to be abused at will. That is your slave holding mentality at work. The state has a duty and obligation to protect the vulnerable and that includes children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
Click to expand...


Parents do have this right and exercise it all the time. Parents preside over their homes and the family table. There are thousands and thousands of houses of worship in this country and you can certainly take your children through their doors. Go teach your children your faith traditions. Nobody is stopping you. 

This is not for the schools to do. It's for the parents to do. In my early days, public school started out with the flag salute and the "Our Father." We had Jewish as well as Christian kids in the class. It was not until I was an adult that I realized that the Lord's Prayer did not exist in Judaism, and my Jewish friends had been put through something and then, probably, had to go home so their parents could set them straight. Moreover, the version said in school was the protestant version, not the Catholic one, so I was yapping along after everyone else at mass had stopped. Let the parents handle it.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the abuser.  You guys think all the children belong to the state.  You believe Christiamity is abuse.  You confuse children because of your sin sickness.  Children need to learn that there is a Creator who loves them and cares about their future and parents who love and care about them.  We need to kick you sick evil devils out of our education system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
Click to expand...

Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don’t *need* to learn anything about a creator if they don’t want to. The absolutely need parents that love them, yes, a “creator”, no.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
Click to expand...

What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the parents want to teach their children about a Creator?  Should parents have that right or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
Click to expand...

The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
Click to expand...

You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> If I'm making threats then report me to a moderator


Nah, thats silly, as your threats are laughable, despite your (hilarioisly) serious intent. I wouldn't report someone to the moderator for threatining to sic their rainbow unicorns on me, either.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Trust me, you religious goobers don't want christianity taught in schools. If religious studies ever became standard curricula, and christianity was taught right beside the menagerie of other religious myths, and in the same context, you would see the number of chistians in this country fall off a cliff within a generation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
Click to expand...

"Culture wars"


Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm making threats then report me to a moderator
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thats silly, as your threats are laughable, despite your (hilarioisly) serious intent. I wouldn't report someone to the moderator for threatining to sic their rainbow unicorns on me, either.
Click to expand...

What a weak little sissy.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> 
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
Click to expand...

You keep thinking that.


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> 
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
Click to expand...


Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
Click to expand...



LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.

If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
Click to expand...

"did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
Click to expand...




Back in the 1970's, major US cities had "red light" districts where homosexuals, she-males, pimps, hoes, others interested in alternative forms of sexuality would hang out and do their thing.  Police didn't bother them, and neither did the general public.   If you went to one of your Smut Meccas, like "the Deuce" in New York City, you knew what you were getting in to.

The gender benders could do their own thing, our friend in the La Cosa Nostra owned the joints and could protect the people's privacy.

Worked out fine, actually.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1970's, major US cities had "red light" districts where homosexuals, she-males, pimps, hoes, others interested in alternative forms of sexuality would hang out and do their thing.  Police didn't bother them, and neither did the general public.   If you went to one of your Smut Meccas, like "the Deuce" in New York City, you knew what you were getting in to.
> 
> The gender benders could do their own thing, our friend in the La Cosa Nostra owned the joints and could protect the people's privacy.
> 
> Worked out fine, actually.
Click to expand...

You certainly seem to have some intimate knowledge of the underground sex cultures , as you do of the prison culture. Makes me wonder where you've been, what you've done and what you're into. But wait! The police didn't bother them? Are you fucking kidding!? Are you aware of Stonewall! ?? What the fuck are you anyway? I'm beginning to think a zombie troll bot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents should tell children what they believe and why . They should  NOT  teach it as absolute truth and conceal that fact that others believe differently. Children should be given a choice
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
Click to expand...

So you have never heard of progressive theology'



> *Progressive* Christianity is a form of Christianity which is characterized by a willingness to question tradition, acceptance of human diversity, a strong emphasis on social justice and care for the poor and the oppressed, and environmental stewardship of the Earth.
> *Progressive Christianity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_Christianity



What rock, exactly, do you live under?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
Click to expand...

Only perverts would make a parade bragging about taking it up the poop shut.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have never heard of progressive theology'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progressive* Christianity is a form of Christianity which is characterized by a willingness to question tradition, acceptance of human diversity, a strong emphasis on social justice and care for the poor and the oppressed, and environmental stewardship of the Earth.
> *Progressive Christianity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_Christianity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rock, exactly, do you live under?
Click to expand...

Oh my, another new age religion disguised as Christianity.  Nothing new.  I've seen 'em all.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, children should be raised to know that the One True Living God is their Creator and has a plan for their life as men and women in the Kingdom of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for coming out in favor of brainwashing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either Christians teach their children or you will.  Like I said, there's a war going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "war" is going on? Christians teach their children, as do parents of other religions. What are you complaining about? Why don't people just take care of their own kids? It seems that some "Christian" sects want the public to shoulder their burdens for them. Lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, you're quite the expert on Christian sects, denominations, and cults, huh.  I know more on that topic than you ever will.  You're strictly an amateur.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The culture war between humanist secular communists and Christians.  Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
Click to expand...

This sort of ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1970's, major US cities had "red light" districts where homosexuals, she-males, pimps, hoes, others interested in alternative forms of sexuality would hang out and do their thing.  Police didn't bother them, and neither did the general public.   If you went to one of your Smut Meccas, like "the Deuce" in New York City, you knew what you were getting in to.
> 
> The gender benders could do their own thing, our friend in the La Cosa Nostra owned the joints and could protect the people's privacy.
> 
> Worked out fine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You certainly seem to have some intimate knowledge of the underground sex cultures , as you do of the prison culture. Makes me wonder where you've been, what you've done and what you're into. But wait! The police didn't bother them? Are you fucking kidding!? Are you aware of Stonewall! ?? What the fuck are you anyway? I'm beginning to think a zombie troll bot.
Click to expand...



The Gay Riots at the Stonewall were before my time, and I wasn't in New York.

Further the perverts who were rioting in Manhattan weren't demanding that normative people bake them a cake to celebrate their love of sodomy.


----------



## BS Filter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense. There is no "culture war." There is no such thing as "humanist secular communists" except in the minds of those addled by drugs and alcohol. What sect do you mean by "Christians," who are spread all over the political map in a country in which Christianity is the predominant religion? Christians seem to be having disagreements between the various sects. Familiarize yourself with the differences between the various Christian sects, denominations, cults.
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

Naw, demonizing good decent people for calling perversion perversion is ridiculous.


----------



## skye

BS Filter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, demonizing good decent people for calling perversion perversion is ridiculous.
Click to expand...



I am so sick of all this Left ...DemonRat  ...sexual perversion....

GOD PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!

Humanity does not need more garbage............please help us!


----------



## anotherlife

Seawytch said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simply not true. While public pressure had an impact, the science supported the decision.
> 
> The myth buster
Click to expand...

No because they don't have science about homosexualism. Politics prohibits it.


----------



## anotherlife

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
Click to expand...

It is true.


----------



## anotherlife

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is still a decease
> 
> 
> 
> Being homosexual is a " decease "  What?
> 
> "I Love the poorly educated"
> 
> D.J.T
> 
> Mc*D*onald *J*ackass *T*-Rump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the re-educated.
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.  And that is the official publication about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard anti gay talking point mindlessly  parroted by bigots everywhere.
Click to expand...

You mean that there is no science to it?  It is a political fact.


----------



## Polishprince

anotherlife said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true.
Click to expand...



Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.

Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.

It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;

Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.


After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
Click to expand...


Why should there be a "cure"? why does anyone have to "straighten out" anyone else.  I understand that the latest alt-right strangulation of language is the term "normative," to characterize people me like who is a woman attracted to men, but do I need to be "cured" of this attraction? What would it mean to you and to society if I could undergo "conversion therapy" and come out a lesbian? Judging from the right-wing men I've seen, who are also trying to push male domination on the country, would "conversion therapy" offer heterosexual women a way out?

How about obeying our public-accommodation laws? You are arguing that, if I were in commerce, I should not be forced to serve people like southern baptists.


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be a "cure"? why does anyone have to "straighten out" anyone else.  I understand that the latest alt-right strangulation of language is the term "normative," to characterize people me like who is a woman attracted to men, but do I need to be "cured" of this attraction? What would it mean to you and to society if I could undergo "conversion therapy" and come out a lesbian? Judging from the right-wing men I've seen, who are also trying to push male domination on the country, would "conversion therapy" offer heterosexual women a way out?
> 
> How about obeying our public-accommodation laws? You are arguing that, if I were in commerce, I should not be forced to serve people like southern baptists.
> 
> Everyone
Click to expand...





Some people are dissatisfied with being homosexuals- don't those people deserve some hope that they can be rid of this?
A lot of renown doctors , like Dr. Marcus Bachmann,  work with guys who are tired of taking it in the caboose and need help trying to break the Sodomy habit.  If they could come up with a cure, a pill or injection, to permanently masculinize a man, it would eliminate a lot of pain and suffering


----------



## FA_Q2

Polishprince said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
Click to expand...

It is worth pointing out that the majority of people who 'take it up the ass' are straight.  I guess that millions of couples should be going to therapy to 'cure' that particular sex act from their dirty minds.


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the DSM removed homosexuality from its contents as a political policy decision, not a scientific one.
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be a "cure"? why does anyone have to "straighten out" anyone else.  I understand that the latest alt-right strangulation of language is the term "normative," to characterize people me like who is a woman attracted to men, but do I need to be "cured" of this attraction? What would it mean to you and to society if I could undergo "conversion therapy" and come out a lesbian? Judging from the right-wing men I've seen, who are also trying to push male domination on the country, would "conversion therapy" offer heterosexual women a way out?
> 
> How about obeying our public-accommodation laws? You are arguing that, if I were in commerce, I should not be forced to serve people like southern baptists.
> 
> Everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are dissatisfied with being homosexuals- don't those people deserve some hope that they can be rid of this?
> A lot of renown doctors , like Dr. Marcus Bachmann,  work with guys who are tired of taking it in the caboose and need help trying to break the Sodomy habit.  If they could come up with a cure, a pill or injection, to permanently masculinize a man, it would eliminate a lot of pain and suffering
Click to expand...


Are you serious about this? Isn't this guy Bachmann married to Michelle Bachmann? Is what he produces by his voodoo a curse to a woman who entertains a relationship with one of this poor guys?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rest of world to gay conversion therapy crusader:

Yes, we knew that already.


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. And, you just made that up because it sounded nice to you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be a "cure"? why does anyone have to "straighten out" anyone else.  I understand that the latest alt-right strangulation of language is the term "normative," to characterize people me like who is a woman attracted to men, but do I need to be "cured" of this attraction? What would it mean to you and to society if I could undergo "conversion therapy" and come out a lesbian? Judging from the right-wing men I've seen, who are also trying to push male domination on the country, would "conversion therapy" offer heterosexual women a way out?
> 
> How about obeying our public-accommodation laws? You are arguing that, if I were in commerce, I should not be forced to serve people like southern baptists.
> 
> Everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are dissatisfied with being homosexuals- don't those people deserve some hope that they can be rid of this?
> A lot of renown doctors , like Dr. Marcus Bachmann,  work with guys who are tired of taking it in the caboose and need help trying to break the Sodomy habit.  If they could come up with a cure, a pill or injection, to permanently masculinize a man, it would eliminate a lot of pain and suffering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious about this? Isn't this guy Bachmann married to Michelle Bachmann? Is what he produces by his voodoo a curse to a woman who entertains a relationship with one of this poor guys?
Click to expand...



You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?

If there are such people, why should they be treated with such disdain by the libs?  Isn't America supposed to be the place where anyone can be anything they choose?  If someone has a quest, a desire , for Normalcy,  the American thing to do is to help him out.

That's all Dr. Bachmann is engaged in, helping out suffering souls.

Are his methods effective?   I don't know.   But if they aren't, let's see if the Family Research Council can find methods with are successful


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?


Of course, genius, the entire thread topic is about one of them. Damn son, try to keep up...


----------



## Polishprince

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, genius, the entire thread topic is about one of them. Damn son, try to keep up...
Click to expand...



Let me ask you this, FFI.

Suppose a friend of yours smoked cigarettes and they wanted to quit- would you want to help them out if they could?  Or would you tell them , tough shit, "you were born that way" and "deal with it"?

Then as the same thing, if they were homosexual and wanted to straighten out?   Would you help them out, or tell them "tough shit"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, genius, the entire thread topic is about one of them. Damn son, try to keep up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, FFI.
> 
> Suppose a friend of yours smoked cigarettes and they wanted to quit- would you want to help them out if they could?  Or would you tell them , tough shit, "you were born that way" and "deal with it"?
> 
> Then as the same thing, if they were homosexual and wanted to straighten out?   Would you help them out, or tell them "tough shit"
Click to expand...

No, I would refer them to a psychiatrist, not a fucking bible beating hack that aligns with someones stupid religious fetish. 

At which time, the psychologist would then likely and carefully show him that he can acceot who he really is. Because, unlike the conversion therapy freaks, psychiatrists try to help and do no harm.


----------



## Polishprince

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, genius, the entire thread topic is about one of them. Damn son, try to keep up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, FFI.
> 
> Suppose a friend of yours smoked cigarettes and they wanted to quit- would you want to help them out if they could?  Or would you tell them , tough shit, "you were born that way" and "deal with it"?
> 
> Then as the same thing, if they were homosexual and wanted to straighten out?   Would you help them out, or tell them "tough shit"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would refer them to a psychiatrist, not a fucking bible beating hack that aligns with someones stupid religious fetish.
> 
> At which time, the psychologist would then likely and carefully show him that he can acceot who he really is. Because, unlike the conversion therapy freaks, psychiatrists try to help and do no harm.
Click to expand...



So you don't believe that people can change?  If they lose their manhood, they can never get it back?


----------



## buttercup

TNHarley said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
Click to expand...

 Heterosexuality is the default.   False comparison.


----------



## buttercup

Lesh said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
Click to expand...

Do you support those people who decide that their four-year-old is transgender and then dress / treat him like a girl and begin the process of transitioning before he is old enough to even understand what is going on?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

buttercup said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean homosexuality is no longer a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T support child abuse...which is what conversion therapy is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support those people who decide that their four-year-old is transgender and then dress / treat him like a girl and begin the process of transitioning before he is old enough to even understand what is going on?
Click to expand...


If that is actually happening it is wrong. Children should not undergo any treatment that is irreversible. However, I'm willing to bet that your scenario is a bunch of made up bullshit. Do you have a link to a legitimate source?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about when adults pressure children to examine their sexuality?  Is that okay?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is misleading . They are not undergoing irreversible sex change treatment. They are being supported and helped to understand and to deal with their gender dysphoria until they are old enough to make an informed decision about gender. These histrionics are rediculous
Click to expand...



What is so god damned funny buttercup?​


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Culture wars"
> 
> 
> Haha...how fucking dumb. Most of the christians in this country would laugh in that guy's face.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only perverts would make a parade bragging about taking it up the poop shut.
Click to expand...

You and Polish Princess should hook up and work on your "taking up the poop shoot " problem


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that people who are in touch with reality don't give a rat's hind parts about "sin"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support the first amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution. I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God  and impose their religious beliefs on others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Yes...to the point where it means that people have the right to follow the tenants of their religion in their daily lives, and to worship freely, openly without fear of persecution"
> 
> "I do not support the more recent interpretation of religious freedom that says that people can discriminate in the name of God "*
> 
> What you really mean is you support their "right" to practice their beliefs in a manner that you agree with.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.! And you know it. Or maybe not. You do not strike me as the sharpest tool in the shed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which should bum you out because I'm clearly sharper than you.
Click to expand...


----------



## buttercup

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What EXACTLY are adults doing  to children?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is the part where you play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I want you to explain exactly what the fuck your talking about. I am not going to respond to some vague allegations and get sucked into your stupidity. How EXACTLY are parents "encouraging " children to examine their sexuality. Site specific examples with full details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gender neutral row: Parents won't tell anyone if 'theyby' tot is a boy or girl
> 
> Just one example of many where people have lost their damn minds.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> And this represents a real problem.  8 year old children undergoing sex change operations are a crystal clear example of abuse.  It amazes me that this is even on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is misleading . They are not undergoing irreversible sex change treatment. They are being supported and helped to understand and to deal with their gender dysphoria until they are old enough to make an informed decision about gender. These histrionics are rediculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is so god damned funny buttercup?​
Click to expand...


It was funny to me because you (and many others here) are so fully on board with the whole transgender thing, which to me shows that people are so easily manipulated or conditioned.    But that’s another topic.


----------



## TNHarley

buttercup said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default.   False comparison.
Click to expand...

My point was, you can just therapy away what people are attracted to.
Gay therapy is pseudo religious bullshit.


----------



## Lesh

TNHarley said:


> My point was, you can just therapy away what people are attracted to.
> Gay therapy is pseudo religious bullshit.



And when forced on children is tantamount to child abuse


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a commercial decision more than a political one.
> 
> Homosexuals are now among America's largest consumers of psychological "therapy".    Calling sodomy a "mental illness" really wasn't helping to attract this group to employ a Bob Newhart wannabe on a weekly basis.
> 
> It was actually a very smart marketing idea, allowing professional shrinks to pay their children's orthodontic and tuition expenses;
> 
> Considering the fact that psychiatry still hasn't found the key to straightening out homosexuals, they really weren't seeing many homos cured of their desire take it in the ass.  So, it was definitely more financially advantageous to pander.
> 
> 
> After an effective therapy is invented, Homo Activists aren't going to be happy when everyone knows it is there choice to refuse a cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be a "cure"? why does anyone have to "straighten out" anyone else.  I understand that the latest alt-right strangulation of language is the term "normative," to characterize people me like who is a woman attracted to men, but do I need to be "cured" of this attraction? What would it mean to you and to society if I could undergo "conversion therapy" and come out a lesbian? Judging from the right-wing men I've seen, who are also trying to push male domination on the country, would "conversion therapy" offer heterosexual women a way out?
> 
> How about obeying our public-accommodation laws? You are arguing that, if I were in commerce, I should not be forced to serve people like southern baptists.
> 
> Everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are dissatisfied with being homosexuals- don't those people deserve some hope that they can be rid of this?
> A lot of renown doctors , like Dr. Marcus Bachmann,  work with guys who are tired of taking it in the caboose and need help trying to break the Sodomy habit.  If they could come up with a cure, a pill or injection, to permanently masculinize a man, it would eliminate a lot of pain and suffering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious about this? Isn't this guy Bachmann married to Michelle Bachmann? Is what he produces by his voodoo a curse to a woman who entertains a relationship with one of this poor guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are homos out there who might prefer to be normal?
> 
> If there are such people, why should they be treated with such disdain by the libs?  Isn't America supposed to be the place where anyone can be anything they choose?  If someone has a quest, a desire , for Normalcy,  the American thing to do is to help him out.
> 
> That's all Dr. Bachmann is engaged in, helping out suffering souls.
> 
> Are his methods effective?   I don't know.   But if they aren't, let's see if the Family Research Council can find methods with are successful
Click to expand...


Where are these "suffering" thousands who wish to be straight? If they want to and they are adults who are capable making their own decisions, they can go for "conversion therapy." Meanwhile, thousands throughout the world attend pride marches, and they seem quite happy. I remember hundreds of same-sex couples queuing up to be married when the doors of the courts and registrars opened up the day after same-sex became legal in their respective countries. The FRC is a right-wing joke.

What's it to ya, anyway? Go home and do whatever you wish to do with your consenting adult. If you two want to swing from the chandelier, make sure it is firmly anchored in a beam, and remember to close the drapes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> So you don't believe that people can change?


Stupid question. Please use big boy words and be more specific.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

buttercup said:


> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison


Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "did there own business without publicity, " ? Please explain exactly what that would  look like in reality. Out of sight, out of mind? Back in the closet? Due tell princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only perverts would make a parade bragging about taking it up the poop shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Polish Princess should hook up and work on your "taking up the poop shoot " problem
Click to expand...

We don't have a problem.  The problem is celebrating perversion and demonizing people who speak out against it.


----------



## BS Filter

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
Click to expand...

They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?


----------



## Polishprince

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
Click to expand...



Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
Click to expand...

We do . You believe in bullshit prejudice  and superstition


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.
Click to expand...

Your continual use of the term "broad" tells us every thing that we need to know about just how backward and stupid your are. Your emotional development seems to have been arrested at about the age of  13


----------



## Hellokitty

TNHarley said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default.   False comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point was, you can just therapy away what people are attracted to.
> Gay therapy is pseudo religious bullshit.
Click to expand...



And a girl who feels she is a boy attracted to other boys isn't pseudo ideological bullshit...


----------



## FA_Q2

Hellokitty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default.   False comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point was, you can just therapy away what people are attracted to.
> Gay therapy is pseudo religious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And a girl who feels she is a boy attracted to other boys isn't pseudo ideological bullshit...
Click to expand...

Why?

Gender dysphoria is not directly related to sexual attraction.  Attraction is not the only thing that sexual identity impacts.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We do . You believe in bullshit prejudice  and superstition
Click to expand...

No, I believe in science.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Scientific fact.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your continual use of the term "broad" tells us every thing that we need to know about just how backward and stupid your are. Your emotional development seems to have been arrested at about the age of  13
Click to expand...

Bruce Jenner can whack off his junk, but he can't change his chromosomes.


----------



## skye

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default. False comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your continual use of the term "broad" tells us every thing that we need to know about just how backward and stupid your are. Your emotional development seems to have been arrested at about the age of  13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Bruce Jenner a woman or a man in drag?
Click to expand...



A man

A man who wants to be a woman

And I don't understand why....he was a very attractive man.

But then....you can not read these people minds.


----------



## BS Filter

skye said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> 
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your continual use of the term "broad" tells us every thing that we need to know about just how backward and stupid your are. Your emotional development seems to have been arrested at about the age of  13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Bruce Jenner a woman or a man in drag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A man
> 
> A man who wants to be a woman
> 
> And I don't understand why....he was a very attractive man.
> 
> But then....you can not read these people minds.
Click to expand...

I believe he's mentally ill.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ANYTHING to the contrary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
Click to expand...


Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals. 

American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids

Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents

Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap. 

Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.

Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One is proven to be harmful, one is not. Doctors recommend blockers, they don't recommend conversion therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality.
> 
> I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.
> 
> How fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not what the goal of conversion therapy is. How ignorant can you be?
> 
> _ Conversion therapy is the pseudoscientific practice of trying to change an individual's sexual orientation from homosexual or bisexual to heterosexual using psychological or spiritual interventions. _
> 
> It’s not at all about sexual fluidity and only about adherence to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if sexuality is fluid, those definitions are not set in stone.
> 
> Sorry, but heterosexuality is the biological default. If an adult person desires to go back to the default, why are you so against it?
Click to expand...


I'm not against it for adults. If an adult wants to torture themselves, I'm fine with it. There are even clubs for adults that like torture. No one under 18 allowed.


----------



## TNHarley

Hellokitty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait women can make the choice to have an abortion but a person who identifies as gay   doesn't have a choice in therapy to help them not be gay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could I use therapy on you and chase away your heterosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heterosexuality is the default.   False comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point was, you can just therapy away what people are attracted to.
> Gay therapy is pseudo religious bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And a girl who feels she is a boy attracted to other boys isn't pseudo ideological bullshit...
Click to expand...

That's mental illness


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

skye said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong and stupid. This would imply everyone starts at the "default" state and actively moves to another state.
> 
> 
> 
> They do.  You are born heterosexual.  Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature.  Do you believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Libs are delusional enough they think Bruce Jenner is a broad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your continual use of the term "broad" tells us every thing that we need to know about just how backward and stupid your are. Your emotional development seems to have been arrested at about the age of  13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Bruce Jenner a woman or a man in drag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A man
> 
> A man who wants to be a woman
> 
> And I don't understand why....he was a very attractive man.
> 
> But then....you can not read these people minds.
Click to expand...

I am absolutely amazed at the high level of intellectual discourse and philosophical wisdom displayed by you and others on the USMB .Keep up the good work!


----------



## deanrd

After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.

 I wonder if he still votes Republican.


----------



## Polishprince

deanrd said:


> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.




The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit. 

At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.

Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
Click to expand...


You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
Click to expand...

A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
Click to expand...

And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.

I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels

I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


Fuckin' hilarious.

In other news, Kanye West has announced that he's a gay fish.


----------



## Sunni Man

Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
Click to expand...



I can't speak for anyone else,but  I've seen therapy on TV, and how therapists like Bob Newhart work.

Personally, I think a lot of it is bullshit.   

If there is going to be a cure to straighten people out , it will come from the pharmaceutical industry, or perhaps surgery.  If top phrenologists can find the part of the brain which controls the desire- or lack thereof- to take it in the caboose, it would not be a problem to go in and alter that- IF the person wants to change sexual preferences.


----------



## Polishprince

Sunni Man said:


> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..




I don't know if a lobotomy would be effective in changing someone's sexual preferences,    However, it should be noted that the Nobel Prize committee awarded the prize in medicine in 1949 for the development of the Prefrontal Lobotomy.

It was established science,just like manmade global warming is today


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else,but  I've seen therapy on TV, and how therapists like Bob Newhart work.
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of it is bullshit.
> 
> If there is going to be a cure to straighten people out , it will come from the pharmaceutical industry, or perhaps surgery.  If top phrenologists can find the part of the brain which controls the desire- or lack thereof- to take it in the caboose, it would not be a problem to go in and alter that- IF the person wants to change sexual preferences.
Click to expand...

The cure that is need is for people like you who think that y9ou have the right and the mandate to dictate what is normal and moral . You and you alone are the ones who need to be straighten out


----------



## Sunni Man

Because soo many homo's are pedophiles. The best way to rid society of the gay plague, and also protect children. Would be to round all the homo's up and castrate them.  ....


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else,but  I've seen therapy on TV, and how therapists like Bob Newhart work.
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of it is bullshit.
> 
> If there is going to be a cure to straighten people out , it will come from the pharmaceutical industry, or perhaps surgery.  If top phrenologists can find the part of the brain which controls the desire- or lack thereof- to take it in the caboose, it would not be a problem to go in and alter that- IF the person wants to change sexual preferences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cure that is need is for people like you who think that y9ou have the right and the mandate to dictate what is normal and moral . You and you alone are the ones who need to be straighten out
Click to expand...



You don't get it.   It isn't what I think.   Its what individual members of the LGBTQ+ community think.   And many of those folks want to straighten out.         Not every homo wants to change, but some certainly do.   And my opinion on the matter has nothing to do with it.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
Click to expand...

Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all the damage this guy has caused and all the lives he’s ruined you would think he would have more to say than a “whoops, sorry“.
> 
> I wonder if he still votes Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
Click to expand...

Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who came to him voluntarily were trying to break the butt sex habit.
> 
> At least they had some hope for awhile.   If they had gone to a PC liberal therapist, they would have told them there was no hope.
> 
> Of course there is always hope, people can change, they can regain their manhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> 
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else,but  I've seen therapy on TV, and how therapists like Bob Newhart work.
> 
> Personally, I think a lot of it is bullshit.
> 
> If there is going to be a cure to straighten people out , it will come from the pharmaceutical industry, or perhaps surgery.  If top phrenologists can find the part of the brain which controls the desire- or lack thereof- to take it in the caboose, it would not be a problem to go in and alter that- IF the person wants to change sexual preferences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cure that is need is for people like you who think that y9ou have the right and the mandate to dictate what is normal and moral . You and you alone are the ones who need to be straighten out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.   It isn't what I think.   Its what individual members of the LGBTQ+ community think.   And many of those folks want to straighten out.         Not every homo wants to change, but some certainly do.   And my opinion on the matter has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

Really? Many want to "straighten out"  ? How many. ? Please tell us more about your intimate knowledge and insight into the lives of gay folks, and how you come by it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the first fucking thing about therapy. A legitimate therapist would help them to sort out their feeling about their sexuality and to decide who they are and what they really want. Therapists don't tell patients that anything is hopeless. That is as stupid as stupid gets
> 
> 
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person who lives by feelings is immature.  A mature person doesn't give in to feelings.  Feelings are fickle.  My opinion is homosexuals are simply people who never matured sexually.
> 
> 
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 278277
Click to expand...

Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

g5000 said:


> Conversion therapy crusader has something to say: He’s gay
> 
> _A South Carolina man who founded one of the nation's biggest conversion therapy ministries has something to say: he's gay.
> 
> The Post and Courier reports Hope for Wholeness founder McKrae Game came out of the closet this summer, nearly two years after he was fired from the faith-based conversion therapy program. He's now trying to come to terms with the harm he inflicted when he was advocating for religious efforts to change a person's sexuality._
> 
> _“Conversion therapy is not just a lie, but it’s very harmful,” Game told The Post and Courier.
> 
> Conversion therapy leader for 2 decades, McKrae Game disavows movement he helped fuel_
> 
> _“I was a religious zealot that hurt people,” Game said in an interview. “People said they attempted suicide over me and the things I said to them. People, I know, are in therapy because of me. Why would I want that to continue?”
> 
> Game recently published a written apology to his personal Facebook page in which he called for the dissolution of any conversion therapy practice or ex-gay ministry. Though he condemned the practices, Game also said a group like Hope for Wholeness could serve as a community for those that believe “homosexuality is incongruent with their faith.”_


So do you hate the man for coming out of the closet or for being a Christian


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

When the Left says that sexual orientation is a congenital condition it gives rapist and pedocreeps an excuse for their regressive behaviors.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sunni Man said:


> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..


We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.


----------



## BS Filter

FA_Q2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
Click to expand...

I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there in lies your problem . You feel nothing . You don't understand that a mature and rational  person is able to balance feelings and rational  thought process to come to a conclusion as to who they are and what direction they want their life to take. My opinion is that people like you who are so wrapped up in your own narrow and limited world view- who believe that others should be just like you, or they have no value have never matured intellectually and emotionally - and probobly not sexually either.
> 
> I see that your fuck buddy the Polish Princess hasn't had anything more to say about therapy. You are both pathetically ignorant on so many levels
> 
> I'm willing to bet that both you and the Polish Princess are struggling with your own sexual identity issues and are frightened to fucking death about who and what YOU really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 278277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person who believes that the anus is a sex organ is far from mature.
> 
> 
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 278277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Child.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fucking brilliant! That is the totality of your response to what I just posted? You have some serious problems and limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 278277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
Click to expand...

Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.

What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.

And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm the one that's sexually confused, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.
> 
> What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.
> 
> And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?
Click to expand...

Even an 8 year old knows that a penis fits a vagina, not an anus.  The anal muscles are anatomically designed to expel waste, while the vaginal muscles are designed to accept a penis.  Your problem is you can't accept how you were created by God.  I understand human sexuality very well.  You're the ignorant confused one, pal.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.
> 
> What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.
> 
> And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even an 8 year old knows that a penis fits a vagina, not an anus.  The anal muscles are anatomically designed to expel waste, while the vaginal muscles are designed to accept a penis.  Your problem is you can't accept how you were created by God.  I understand human sexuality very well.  You're the ignorant confused one, pal.
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus fucking Christ! I told you that I will call you out on your juvenile stupidity , yet  a short time later you set yourself up for more ridicule which is richly deserved. The subject is conversion therapy, yet all that you can think of or discuss is anal sex. !! Are you really so fucking shallow and idiotic to think that sex -of any kind - is all that there is to being gay? You seem to be unable to understand that we are talking about human being who happen to have a same sex attraction but are just like everyone else in most respects.

You have an adolescent obsession with sex that makes you look just as stupid and immature as I'm sure that you are. You are either suffering from arrested development or you are actually about 13 years old. You understand human sexuality? You don't understand anything-about life, love or the human condition.

You are unable  to deal with the issue of homosexuality or the  political -social -cultural aspects of being gay as a rational adult. All that you  can do is blather about butt sex. What the fuck is wrong with you? Much I should say. Keep it coming. Anyone watch- except your fuck buddy Polish Prince can see what  damned pathetic and disturbed fools  you both are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
Click to expand...

Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little fella.  If you were secure in your sexuality you wouldn't be spending so much energy and time defending yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.
> 
> What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.
> 
> And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even an 8 year old knows that a penis fits a vagina, not an anus.  The anal muscles are anatomically designed to expel waste, while the vaginal muscles are designed to accept a penis.  Your problem is you can't accept how you were created by God.  I understand human sexuality very well.  You're the ignorant confused one, pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! I told you that I will call you out on your juvenile stupidity , yet  a short time later you set yourself up for more ridicule which is richly deserved. The subject is conversion therapy, yet all that you can think of or discuss is anal sex. !! Are you really so fucking shallow and idiotic to think that sex -of any kind - is all that there is to being gay? You seem to be unable to understand that we are talking about human being who happen to have a same sex attraction but are just like everyone else in most respects.
> 
> You have an adolescent obsession with sex that makes you look just as stupid and immature as I'm sure that you are. You are either suffering from arrested development or you are actually about 13 years old. You understand human sexuality? You don't understand anything-about life, love or the human condition.
> 
> You are unable  to deal with the issue of homosexuality or the  political -social -cultural aspects of being gay as a rational adult. All that you  can do is blather about butt sex. What the fuck is wrong with you? Much I should say. Keep it coming. Anyone watch- except your fuck buddy Polish Prince can see what  damned pathetic and disturbed fools  you both are.
Click to expand...

Anal intercourse isn't "sex".  It's perversion.  You have a sex organ.  It's designed for a vagina, not another man's asshole.  You're confused.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
Click to expand...

You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.


----------



## FA_Q2

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.
> 
> What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.
> 
> And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even an 8 year old knows that a penis fits a vagina, not an anus.  The anal muscles are anatomically designed to expel waste, while the vaginal muscles are designed to accept a penis.  Your problem is you can't accept how you were created by God.  I understand human sexuality very well.  You're the ignorant confused one, pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! I told you that I will call you out on your juvenile stupidity , yet  a short time later you set yourself up for more ridicule which is richly deserved. The subject is conversion therapy, yet all that you can think of or discuss is anal sex. !! Are you really so fucking shallow and idiotic to think that sex -of any kind - is all that there is to being gay? You seem to be unable to understand that we are talking about human being who happen to have a same sex attraction but are just like everyone else in most respects.
> 
> You have an adolescent obsession with sex that makes you look just as stupid and immature as I'm sure that you are. You are either suffering from arrested development or you are actually about 13 years old. You understand human sexuality? You don't understand anything-about life, love or the human condition.
> 
> You are unable  to deal with the issue of homosexuality or the  political -social -cultural aspects of being gay as a rational adult. All that you  can do is blather about butt sex. What the fuck is wrong with you? Much I should say. Keep it coming. Anyone watch- except your fuck buddy Polish Prince can see what  damned pathetic and disturbed fools  you both are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anal intercourse isn't "sex".  It's perversion.  You have a sex organ.  It's designed for a vagina, not another man's asshole.  You're confused.
Click to expand...

Clinton?  Is that you?


----------



## BS Filter

FA_Q2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> juvenile
> Child.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something right now Slick. I will not continue to allow myself to be dragged down to your level with your special Ed. school yard , juvenile, tit for tat horseshit. Doing so is a disservice  to the integrity of this forum and to everyone who is here to have an adult discussion, which you are clearly incapable of. . You add nothing to the quality of the discussion , and in fact , drag every topic that you get involved with into the gutter.
> 
> What I will do, is follow you and call you out on each and every stupid thing that you post, which is pretty much daily. You have proven yourself to be a bigot and a moron who has the knowledge and understanding of human sexuality of an 8 year old who is intellectually challenged.
> 
> And just to be clear, I have no need or desire to explain or defend myself to you or your ilk. You might as well stop deluding yourself about  that right now. I don't  give half of a fuck what you believe about me. I am watching and I will continue to make a fool out of you with your ignorant, inane equine excrement which is sure to  continue because it is all that you and your fuck buddy the so called Polishprince have. Have you guys hooked up yet to discuss your mutual obsession with butt sex.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even an 8 year old knows that a penis fits a vagina, not an anus.  The anal muscles are anatomically designed to expel waste, while the vaginal muscles are designed to accept a penis.  Your problem is you can't accept how you were created by God.  I understand human sexuality very well.  You're the ignorant confused one, pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus fucking Christ! I told you that I will call you out on your juvenile stupidity , yet  a short time later you set yourself up for more ridicule which is richly deserved. The subject is conversion therapy, yet all that you can think of or discuss is anal sex. !! Are you really so fucking shallow and idiotic to think that sex -of any kind - is all that there is to being gay? You seem to be unable to understand that we are talking about human being who happen to have a same sex attraction but are just like everyone else in most respects.
> 
> You have an adolescent obsession with sex that makes you look just as stupid and immature as I'm sure that you are. You are either suffering from arrested development or you are actually about 13 years old. You understand human sexuality? You don't understand anything-about life, love or the human condition.
> 
> You are unable  to deal with the issue of homosexuality or the  political -social -cultural aspects of being gay as a rational adult. All that you  can do is blather about butt sex. What the fuck is wrong with you? Much I should say. Keep it coming. Anyone watch- except your fuck buddy Polish Prince can see what  damned pathetic and disturbed fools  you both are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anal intercourse isn't "sex".  It's perversion.  You have a sex organ.  It's designed for a vagina, not another man's asshole.  You're confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clinton?  Is that you?
Click to expand...

Biology.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
Click to expand...


Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
Click to expand...

So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would be better off lobotomizing anyone that wants to eliminate an entire segment of the population because they don't like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
Click to expand...


Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine

Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in harming anyone.  However, I also believe we shouldn't allow mentally Ill and sexually confused people to have any responsibility or influence over children.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
Click to expand...

It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> 
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
Click to expand...

Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
Click to expand...

My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you. Your reference to 8 year olds'  and what you think that they know about sex did not go unnoticed
> 
> 
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
Click to expand...

Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
Click to expand...


I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.

And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's should be rounded up in the name of public safety, and forced to have lobotomies in order to cure them of their sexual deviancy.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if a lobotomy would be effective in changing someone's sexual preferences,    However, it should be noted that the Nobel Prize committee awarded the prize in medicine in 1949 for the development of the Prefrontal Lobotomy.
> 
> It was established science,just like manmade global warming is today
Click to expand...

I wonder if it would work on bigots.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe 8 year olds should be taught that homosexuality is as normal as heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
Click to expand...

Who says people are born homosexual?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
Click to expand...

You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
Click to expand...

Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
Click to expand...


Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?


----------



## Sunni Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured.*


If fudge packers want to off themselves because their perverted lifestyle makes them mentally ill. It's their fault for choosing to be a homo.
Besides, they will eventually die of AIDS or some other gay disease.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
Click to expand...

Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
Click to expand...

Give me some names.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for admitting that you are uneducable and deeply disturbed and invested in your willful ignorance. It is not possible to engage you in a rational discussion  when all you can do is to blurt out  inane appeals to ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
Click to expand...

And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My education is just fine. What you meant is you're not able to indoctrinate me.  So if it's impossible to indoctrinate me, why do you keep beating your head against the wall.  Are you a masochist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
Click to expand...

I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some names.
Click to expand...

Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. The whole thing about "born this way-or that way" is just dumbed down horseshit for simpletons like you    A young is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
…..

Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality

UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation

I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not hardly beating my head against the wall. I'm having fun fucking with your lame ass, and getting you to walk into one trap after another that that clearly shows what a damned fool you are. Just today, you have admitted that you think that children who question their gender identity or sexual orientation should be shamed and coerced  into being what you think that they should be-which undeniable leads to despair and self destructive behavior- rather than being given the help and support that they need . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YIOUR HANDS.
> 
> And I have news for you. You are already indoctrinated. Indoctrinated by the ignorant  bigots who are just as stupid and uncaring as you are. The evidence that it is crucial to handle these issues with understanding and sensitivity is overwhelming but you don't even want  to consider that. Instead, you choose to be so invested in your cruel bigotry that you don't care how many lives  it costs. You paint these people as freaks and perverts . You would throw them out as trash for not conforming to your narrow minded and plain stupid idea about what is normal and acceptable. You don't give a fuck about those kids. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. YOU are the ultimate pervert.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.
Click to expand...

When the fuck did I say that they belong to the state. That is moronic and dishonest. I said that no one owns a human being. I said that parents have an obligation to protect and nurture children, and that the state has an obligation to step in when the parents fail in that obligation. I find it hard to believe that anyone can be so fucking stupid as to not be able to grasp that.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
Click to expand...

A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not fucking my ass, sissy.  You're not man enough.  Attention shoppers.....meltdown on aisle 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the fuck did I say that they belong to the state. That is moronic and dishonest. I said that no one owns a human being. I said that parents have an obligation to protect and nurture children, and that the state has an obligation to step in when the parents fail in that obligation. I find it hard to believe that anyone can be so fucking stupid as to not be able to grasp that.
Click to expand...

Do you believe that the state should step in when parents instruct their children that homosexuality is sin?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. You deride Berkley but have noting to sat about epigenetics. You are proving yourself to be nothing close to an intellectual powerhouse. Again you have proven that you are unable to have an adult conversation .My work is done here


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! Really??  Just fucking brilliant.  And you call me a "child " a little while back? Talk about a melt down! I think that you have totally lost your shit. I called you out on your callous disregard for the well being if children and all that you can do is to spit up on yourself!! This is just a further admission that you would allow kids to die at their own hand due to  despair and rejection, rather than to question your backward and dangerous ideology that says that they must be cured., YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS. Face it. You are just not that smart or tightly wrapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the fuck did I say that they belong to the state. That is moronic and dishonest. I said that no one owns a human being. I said that parents have an obligation to protect and nurture children, and that the state has an obligation to step in when the parents fail in that obligation. I find it hard to believe that anyone can be so fucking stupid as to not be able to grasp that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that the state should step in when parents instruct their children that homosexuality is sin?
Click to expand...

If a child is gay or questioning their sexuality , or gender identity, and the parents  lay some sin shit on them, it is emotional abuse. As a former Child Protective Services Investigator, I firmly believe that the sate should "step in"


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. My work is done here
Click to expand...

You're stupid, no doubt about it.  You want me to believe a psychologist has proven homosexuals are born that way.  You're an idiot.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, here it comes......."the children".  They're not your children.  They belong to their parents.  Keep your filthy degenerate hands off.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the fuck did I say that they belong to the state. That is moronic and dishonest. I said that no one owns a human being. I said that parents have an obligation to protect and nurture children, and that the state has an obligation to step in when the parents fail in that obligation. I find it hard to believe that anyone can be so fucking stupid as to not be able to grasp that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that the state should step in when parents instruct their children that homosexuality is sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a child is gay or questioning their sexuality , or gender identity, and the parents  lay some sin shit on them, it is emotional abuse. As a former Child Protective Services Investigator, I firmly believe that the sate should "step in"
Click to expand...

Children aren't gay, they're confused.  Raising you child to believe the Bible is not emotional abuse.  This is why people like you should never have any position of authority over children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists dumb fuck. Do you know what science is?
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. My work is done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid, no doubt about it.  You want me to believe a psychologist has proven homosexuals are born that way.  You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

Oh shut the fuck up already! You didn't even read the article. You are afraid of being exposed to any information that challenges your bigoted and preconceived  views. Get the fuck out of here .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not  your children either !!   Keep your filthy degenerate-and murderous - hands off of them . YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> I said they belong to the parents.  You believe the children belong to the state.  Your meltdown continues.  Fun to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the fuck did I say that they belong to the state. That is moronic and dishonest. I said that no one owns a human being. I said that parents have an obligation to protect and nurture children, and that the state has an obligation to step in when the parents fail in that obligation. I find it hard to believe that anyone can be so fucking stupid as to not be able to grasp that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that the state should step in when parents instruct their children that homosexuality is sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a child is gay or questioning their sexuality , or gender identity, and the parents  lay some sin shit on them, it is emotional abuse. As a former Child Protective Services Investigator, I firmly believe that the sate should "step in"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children aren't gay, they're confused.  Raising you child to believe the Bible is not emotional abuse.  This is why people like you should never have any position of authority over children.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some names.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. My work is done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid, no doubt about it.  You want me to believe a psychologist has proven homosexuals are born that way.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up already! You didn't even read the article. You are afraid of being exposed to any information that challenges your bigoted and preconceived  views. Get the fuck out of here .
Click to expand...

Lol.  Christophobic bigot.  You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you continue to insist on making a god damned fool of yourself like this.  You continue to be obsessed with gay sex while being totally incapable of having a rational, adult conversation about conversion therapy which is the topic of this thread. And now you seem to be fixated on children which you have repeatedly brought up.   You are a sick fuck. I am almost embarrassed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
Click to expand...


Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  You believe that children should be taught that homosexuality is just as normal as heterosexuality.  You aren't denying that fact.  Just admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
Click to expand...

No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I sure will. But let me begin  by saying that it is more complicated than your pea sized brain and arrested emotional development will be able to grasp. The fact is that no one is born gay- yes I said that but before you start to salivate hear this. No one is born straight either. A young child is unaware of their sexuality. However , the biological seeds that largely determine sexual are sown at even before birth. To try to change what a child feels that they are at the dawn of their sexual awakening is cruel, destructive and inhumane . Now to answer your question which I doubt you can comprehend ….but anyway
> …..
> 
> Study Finds Epigenetics, Not Genetics, Underlies Homosexuality
> 
> UC Berkeley Psychologist Finds Evidence That Male Hormones In The Womb Affect Sexual Orientation
> 
> I'm willing to bet that you will not have anything rational or reasonable to say about any of this. In fact I don't think that  you will even be able to comprehend it . If you cant respond to this with some intellectual acumen , then just shut the fuck up allready
> 
> 
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. My work is done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid, no doubt about it.  You want me to believe a psychologist has proven homosexuals are born that way.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up already! You didn't even read the article. You are afraid of being exposed to any information that challenges your bigoted and preconceived  views. Get the fuck out of here .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.  Christophobic bigot.  You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.
Click to expand...

We are done here. You are a hopeless ignoramus who is afraid to consider any evidence that challenges  your narrow minded backward views. I'm not wasting any more time on you. You are one of the most hopeless cases that I have ever come across. Children have killed themselves because of people like you. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit what? I have stated many times what I believe and will do so again, knowing full well that you are not bright enough to understand it. Children should be taught to love, accept and respect themselves and others for who and what they are whether it be staring, bi, gay, trans or whatever. And that should be instilled  in them at the point where they become aware of these issues-and they will become aware. I have also said that it is not useful to think in terms of "normal" or  "abnormal"  It's a matter of what is and we need to deal with it in a constructive way.  If you want to make that into something perverted or dirty-and I know that you will- it is your problem, not mine
> 
> Your alternative we know is to shame them for being different, send them off to conversion therapy and wait until they kill themselves or overdose on drugs out of despair and confusion. You kind of horseshit also turns straight kids into bullies and bigots like you are, In either case YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
Click to expand...

Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Bezerkly psychologist????  Oh my, I can't stop laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I expected of you.  Thank you for confirming once again that you are an anti-intellectual moron. My work is done here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stupid, no doubt about it.  You want me to believe a psychologist has proven homosexuals are born that way.  You're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up already! You didn't even read the article. You are afraid of being exposed to any information that challenges your bigoted and preconceived  views. Get the fuck out of here .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.  Christophobic bigot.  You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are done here. You are a hopeless ignoramus who is afraid to consider any evidence that challenges  your narrow minded backward views. I'm not wasting any more time on you. You are one of the most hopeless cases that I have ever come across. Children have killed themselves because of people like you. YOU HAVE BLOOD ON YOUR HANDS
Click to expand...

Oh, I consider everything.  I examine all ideas.  Some are good, some are evil and bad for me and society.  You've been threatening to stop talking to me for at least the last 4 pages.  Perhaps you should talk to a professional to find out why you keep frustrating yourself deliberately like this.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is perverted.  Children are not born homosexual.  You admit that you believe a child should be taught to accept homosexual behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
Click to expand...

Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, people ARE born gay and yes a child should be taught that there is nothing wrong with being born gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed? 

So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women. 

Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
Click to expand...

I would not call turning someone into a whiney theocratic bigot a successes story


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says people are born homosexual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
Click to expand...

Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not call turning someone into a whiney theocratic bigot a successes story
Click to expand...

You're a Christophobic bigot.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals...and scientists. I just happen to BE gay so I can give you a first hand account, eyewitnesses testimony as it were. I was born this way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
Click to expand...


Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
Click to expand...

I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were born a sinner like all of us.  You just don't know who you are and who God is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
Click to expand...

When did he ever try for a rational argument?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he ever try for a rational argument?
Click to expand...

Oh, you poor baby.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

From the Ex Gay Crackpot corner:

Ex-Gay ‘Freedom March’ Organizer: Trump’s Jehu Anointing Opens Door for ‘Trapped’ LGBTQ Eunuchs to Defeat Jezebel | Right Wing Watch



> Jeffrey McCall, who has organized a series of “ex-gay” events under the “Freedom March” banner, wrote in Charisma on Thursday about a “prophetic word” he received from God: “Eunuchs trapped in LGBT community will overthrow Jezebel.”





> Then the Lord shared with me revelation of where they are today. The Lord spoke to me again, saying, *“Many eunuchs are trapped in the LGBTQ community.” He showed me that not all in the LGBTQ community are born eunuchs, but that many eunuchs are trapped in those lifestyles under deception from the enemy.* I couldn’t believe it. Here was this ancient group of people the Lord had talked about all throughout His Word, and now, even in this time, they are among us, but they were hidden.



_What!!_


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> From the Ex Gay Crackpot corner:
> 
> Ex-Gay ‘Freedom March’ Organizer: Trump’s Jehu Anointing Opens Door for ‘Trapped’ LGBTQ Eunuchs to Defeat Jezebel | Right Wing Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey McCall, who has organized a series of “ex-gay” events under the “Freedom March” banner, wrote in Charisma on Thursday about a “prophetic word” he received from God: “Eunuchs trapped in LGBT community will overthrow Jezebel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Lord shared with me revelation of where they are today. The Lord spoke to me again, saying, *“Many eunuchs are trapped in the LGBTQ community.” He showed me that not all in the LGBTQ community are born eunuchs, but that many eunuchs are trapped in those lifestyles under deception from the enemy.* I couldn’t believe it. Here was this ancient group of people the Lord had talked about all throughout His Word, and now, even in this time, they are among us, but they were hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _What!!_
Click to expand...

Peter Montgomery???  That guy has swallowed more semen than than a sperm bank.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
Click to expand...

So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...
Click to expand...

Does you're mommy know that you're talking to adults on the internet?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a percentage of the entire population of earth be chosen for this particular "sin"? Why would I be "given" attraction to someone of the same gender but you were not? Or are you saying that you also felt attracted to members of your same gender from your earliest childhood memories but you were able to ignore those attractions? Did you "give up" your attraction to men for god?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
Click to expand...

Hate? Bigotry? Intolerance?


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is born a sinner.  No one is born a homosexual, however.  That's just an excuse to accept your sin and not be the person God wants you to be.  If you don't believe you're a sinner, good luck.  My earliest childhood memories are playing cowboys and bank robbers in the woods with my friends, not sucking each other off in the playhouse.  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate? Bigotry? Intolerance?
Click to expand...

You're a hateful intolerant Christophobic bigot.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s pretty twisted if “everyone is born a sinner”. What sin has a baby or a child committed?
> 
> So you didn’t have crushes when you were a kid? I did...and they were always on women. As I grew older those crushes turned into romantic feelings...towards women.
> 
> Yes, I was born gay. Were you too and went to conversion therapy? Are you their one success story?
> 
> 
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does you're mommy know that you're talking to adults on the internet?
Click to expand...


Way to double down on the lack of rational thought. Flinging your poo next?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Homo sapiens are heterosexual by nature


Wrong. They are both hetero and homo by nature. You should really stick to magical iron aged myths. Trust me shaman...science is not your thing.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not twisted at all, it's biblical.  We are all sinners.  The book of Romans says "All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, but the gift of eternal life is in Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus can save you from your sin and eternal separation from God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does you're mommy know that you're talking to adults on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to double down on the lack of rational thought. Flinging your poo next?
Click to expand...

No need.  You're already full of shit.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you’re just being silly and not even trying for a rational argument. Why would a god single out a percentage of the population to have same sex attraction? Why do they get “extra” sin?
> 
> 
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does you're mommy know that you're talking to adults on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to double down on the lack of rational thought. Flinging your poo next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  You're already full of shit.
Click to expand...


And yet you're the one that can't seem to formulate a rational argument beyond "it's a sin". You can't explain why gay people are somehow chosen for extra "sin" in being given same sex attractions. Gay people do not choose their same sex attractions,  only whether or not to act upon them. I know you have no rational argument as to why you think they should not act upon those natural or god given attractions with other consenting adults.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said we're ALL sinners.  God will deliver you and me from all of our sin, drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, homosexuality, gluttony, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have a rational argument just silly knee jerk fall backs. Good to know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does you're mommy know that you're talking to adults on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to double down on the lack of rational thought. Flinging your poo next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  You're already full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you're the one that can't seem to formulate a rational argument beyond "it's a sin". You can't explain why gay people are somehow chosen for extra "sin" in being given same sex attractions. Gay people do not choose their same sex attractions,  only whether or not to act upon them. I know you have no rational argument as to why you think they should not act upon those natural or god given attractions with other consenting adults.
Click to expand...

Sin nature.  Same as any sin.  Drunkenness, adultery, lying, stealing, murder, etc.  Idiot.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one trying to affirm a positive position, i.e. It does no harm. The burden of proof is on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
Click to expand...


Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit. 

Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here. 

Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some doctors do, some doctors don't. Stop trying to claim "all' doctors do, which is what you are implying.
> 
> And again, you didn't answer my question. Why is gender fluid and sexuality not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality.
> 
> I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.
> 
> How fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not what the goal of conversion therapy is. How ignorant can you be?
> 
> _ Conversion therapy is the pseudoscientific practice of trying to change an individual's sexual orientation from homosexual or bisexual to heterosexual using psychological or spiritual interventions. _
> 
> It’s not at all about sexual fluidity and only about adherence to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if sexuality is fluid, those definitions are not set in stone.
> 
> Sorry, but heterosexuality is the biological default. If an adult person desires to go back to the default, why are you so against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not against it for adults. If an adult wants to torture themselves, I'm fine with it. There are even clubs for adults that like torture. No one under 18 allowed.
Click to expand...


And the same should apply to pumping hormones into someone or mutilating them. 

It figures you toe the party line on this bullshit.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so far, unlike conversion therapy, blockers do no harm. They, in fact, help. We KNOW what conversion therapy does in the long and short term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
Click to expand...

You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not. 

Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...

Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers

 These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking dense. Blockers stop a natural biological process, leaving permanent results. You have ZERO proof they do no harm, but you harp the point because you can't admit the hypocrisy of your position.
> 
> So again, why is gender fluid, but sexuality not?
> 
> Answer the fucking question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
Click to expand...


Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics. 

All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself. 

And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?

Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back. 

You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the studies that they have done show no difference in teens that took them and teens that did not. They have been tested and are being monitored by *medical professionals *. (The exact opposite of what goes on with conversion “therapy”)
> 
> Simmer down, princess. You get really pissy when you don’t get your way, don’t you? No wonder you like Trump so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
Click to expand...


I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of the professionals are just as hackey as you are. On the other hand....
> 
> Health Effects Of Transitioning In Teen Years Remain Unknown
> 
> It's funny that you support child abuse to further your own political agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
Click to expand...


The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda. 

You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it. 

All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism. 

A pox on you and your house.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
Click to expand...


America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.

You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”

Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
 https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual. I support science. Doctors recommend the blockers. The blockers are given to trans youth under the care and monitoring of actual medical professionals.
> 
> American Academy of Pediatrics’ new guidelines support gender change for kids
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Conversion "therapy" is not. All major medical and mental health organization have stated that conversion or reparative therapy is, well, crap.
> 
> Transitioning isn't child abuse. Allowing a kid to transition isn't child abuse. Parents who are supportive and understanding of their child's need to be their true selves is not child abuse. It's the opposite of that.
> 
> Transitioning is patient led...."Conversion" therapy is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
Click to expand...

You fear links. You fear exposure to any new information that conflicts with your faulty preconceived ideas.


----------



## BS Filter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fear links. You fear exposure to any new information that conflicts with your faulty preconceived ideas.
Click to expand...

Christophobic hateful bigot.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
Click to expand...


How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.

"Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well. 

If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed. 

What a sick fuck you are.


----------



## martybegan

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medicine like this isn't science, it's political bullshit.
> 
> Appeal to authority, your crutch of choice here.
> 
> Sorry, but pumping your kid full of hormones on the chance they may have gender dysphoria is child abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fear links. You fear exposure to any new information that conflicts with your faulty preconceived ideas.
Click to expand...


Bullshit propaganda in link form is still bullshit propaganda.

That you are resorting to pushing chemical warfare on a kid developing normally is sad and a  bit sick. 

If the diagnosis is wrong, the person can't go back. But since your fetish is about forcing this on everyone to accept, you will do anything needed to proceed. 

Sick fucks, all of you.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying things does not make it so. They are doctors and you are not.
> 
> Nobody is "pumping kids full of hormones". You're displaying your ignorance on the subject despite having been provided numerous links. Have another...
> 
> Dispelling The Myths About Puberty Blockers
> 
> These decisions are not made lightly or on a whim. They are made with the doctor, the parents and with the full consent of the youth involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
Click to expand...


You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?

No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone. 

The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association. 

Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
Click to expand...

So why would you want to alter nature?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
Click to expand...

Your article is written mainly by one pediatrician who is also a psychiatrist and one other contributor.  Hardly a consensus.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.
> 
> All your links are from drooling Trans fetishists such as yourself.
> 
> And the parents are always involved? Arent your types trying to get them out of the equation in cases where they do not agree?
> 
> Sorry, but arresting the natural biological progression of a person on the chance they may want to be another gender is idiotic. Once done, you can't go back.
> 
> You are a sick fuck for supporting shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
Click to expand...


Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors. 

"synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics. 

And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots. 

And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.


----------



## martybegan

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article is written mainly by one pediatrician who is also a psychiatrist and one other contributor.  Hardly a consensus.
Click to expand...


And yet they try to make it seem that all pediatricians support the given paper or study. 

They can't debate honestly, it's just not in their nature.


----------



## BS Filter

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
Click to expand...

Yep, and this is what these sickos do.  They hide their agenda behind a legitimate looking front.  Reminds me of the Wizard of Oz and his smoke and mirrors and curtain.


----------



## BS Filter

martybegan said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article is written mainly by one pediatrician who is also a psychiatrist and one other contributor.  Hardly a consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet they try to make it seem that all pediatricians support the given paper or study.
> 
> They can't debate honestly, it's just not in their nature.
Click to expand...

Yes, they're very evil sick creatures.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you didn't even bother to try to read the link. Your mind is closed and will be until someone you care about is trans. Republicans can only seem to find empathy and understanding when it touches them personally. #sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
Click to expand...


So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?

How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"? 

The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
Compare and contrast...

The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
Click to expand...

No such thing as a "trans child".  They're children, and children often fantasize and pretend to be something or someone they're not.  You're the sick one here, not us.


----------



## martybegan

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links are worthless because they are nothing more than propaganda.
> 
> You are condoning drugging kids and potentially ruining their bodies before they can develop fully.  The mind also is still developing during these ages, so any dysphoria can reverse itself. You then have a kid who missed puberty and is permanently damaged because of it.
> 
> All in the name of the high holy causes of progressivism.
> 
> A pox on you and your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
Click to expand...


LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references. 

What a fucking fraud you are.


----------



## BS Filter

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
Click to expand...

Correct.  The left loves wiki because it can be edited to say whatever they want.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Doctors are empirical analysts at best, and like anyone can be swayed by politics.


Ah, so you are being swayed by poltics. Got it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.


Stupid red herring. That was not science based medicine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> The left loves wiki because it can be edited to say whatever they want.


And that's why you love the bible. You can always find justification for your fetishes, bigotry, and anger in there. Always.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, demonizing good decent people for calling perversion perversion is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sick of all this Left ...DemonRat  ...sexual perversion....
> 
> GOD PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!
> 
> Humanity does not need more garbage............please help us!
Click to expand...

This sort of rightwing ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, sexuality IS fluid. Conversion therapy does not allow for fluidity only rigidity to heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, it's purpose is to allow a person to come to a place where they can accept their CHOSEN sexuality.
> 
> I don't think it should be done on kids, but adults should be able to choose it. You on the other hand are OK with pumping hormones into kids while banning basically talking to the same kids because it goes against your agenda.
> 
> How fucking pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not what the goal of conversion therapy is. How ignorant can you be?
> 
> _ Conversion therapy is the pseudoscientific practice of trying to change an individual's sexual orientation from homosexual or bisexual to heterosexual using psychological or spiritual interventions. _
> 
> It’s not at all about sexual fluidity and only about adherence to heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if sexuality is fluid, those definitions are not set in stone.
> 
> Sorry, but heterosexuality is the biological default. If an adult person desires to go back to the default, why are you so against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not against it for adults. If an adult wants to torture themselves, I'm fine with it. There are even clubs for adults that like torture. No one under 18 allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the same should apply to pumping hormones into someone or mutilating them.
> 
> It figures you toe the party line on this bullshit.
Click to expand...

As a conservative you’re frightened by change, you fear dissent, diversity, and expressions of individual liberty as expressed by gay and transgender Americans – so you attempt to demonize them with lies about ‘mutilation,’ this post being one of many examples.

You’ve only accomplished reaffirming the fact that most on the right are intolerant and authoritarian, seeking to compel conformity and punish dissent.


----------



## BS Filter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you cult people just go somewhere and live your lives? We've got Hasidic Jews, Amish, all kinds of groups that we basically leave alone. And they leave the rest of us alone. Why is it that you cult people try to dominate everyone else's life and our public institutions? You may be concerned for your sect, but nobody else is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ leaders are trying to force normative people not just to accept but to affirm and participate in it, even to bake a cake for the practice.
> 
> If homos and trannies just did there own business without publicity, it would be something different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, demonizing good decent people for calling perversion perversion is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sick of all this Left ...DemonRat  ...sexual perversion....
> 
> GOD PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!
> 
> Humanity does not need more garbage............please help us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sort of rightwing ignorance, hate, and bigotry is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with "right wing ignorance".  It's all about common sense and decency.  Moron.


----------



## Seawytch

martybegan said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> America’s major medical and mental health associations are “propaganda” now? You’ve jumped the reality shark.
> 
> You’re only adding to your displays of ignorance. Puberty isn’t “missed”
> 
> Kids who haven't yet reached the stage of puberty in which physical changes begin don't receive medication of any kind, Cronyn said. For kids who want them, those treatments don't begin until puberty begins in earnest. And the first stage of treatment isn't hormones. Instead, doctors prescribe kids puberty blockers, which can safely put those changes on "pause."​
> https://www.livescience.com/62893-transgender-kids-puberty-blockers-hrt-hormones.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
Click to expand...


It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a puberty blocker work? By BLOCKING HORMONES. How do you block hormones? OTHER HORMONES.
> 
> "Major" is a stretch. You probably believe Physicians for Responsible Medicine is a major medical org and not a PETA front as well.
> 
> If you don't let it run to completion, it is missed.
> 
> What a sick fuck you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a transgender child.  You sick creatures really should be confronted about using children for your propaganda and sick perverted agenda.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a transgender child.  You sick creatures really should be confronted about using children for your propaganda and sick perverted agenda.
Click to expand...

Of course there are...and for the sake of the child I hope you never have a loved one who is trans. It might be the only thing that would ever sway you, but what hell you'd put the poor child through I shutter to imagine.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be getting unreasonably upset over the very reasonable position of doing what medical professionals recommend. You anti vaccine as well?
> 
> No, puberty blockers are not hormones. They are a class of synthetic analogs that work on the pituitary gland to stop the release of chemical signals which stimulate the production of estrogen and testosterone.
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics is a major medical association.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a transgender child.  You sick creatures really should be confronted about using children for your propaganda and sick perverted agenda.
Click to expand...

Of course there are transgender children.

You and other rightwing bigots are being confronted about your hateful propaganda and authoritarian agenda intended to demonize those who are transgender.

And that conservatives seek to deny transgender children support and guidance is as reprehensible as it is wrong.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a transgender child.  You sick creatures really should be confronted about using children for your propaganda and sick perverted agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are...and for the sake of the child I hope you never have a loved one who is trans. It might be the only thing that would ever sway you, but what hell you'd put the poor child through I shutter to imagine.
Click to expand...

Oh, stuff it.  Save your propaganda and guilt trip for the naive college kids.


----------



## BS Filter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medical professionals used to recommend bleeding as a cure to fix the imbalance of four humors.
> 
> "synthetic analogs" of hormones. Stop trying to use semantics.
> 
> And no, I have all my shots, and any kids I have will have all their shots as well. All my nieces and nephews have all their shots.
> 
> And they are a major bunch of political hacks. There are several other pediatric organizations, so your attempt to make it seem these people speak for all pediatrics is observed and exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't take the recommendations of your doctor because in the dark ages they used to bleed people? Do you believe in medical science? Science at all?
> 
> How many "other" pediatric organizations are there? What do they say? Can you find one that says that allowing a trans child to live their authentic life is not recommended? Would it be the "American College of Pediatrics"?
> 
> The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) is *a socially conservative advocacy group* of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals in the United States.[1]​
> Compare and contrast...
> 
> The American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) is an American *professional association of pediatricians,* headquartered in Itasca, Illinois. It maintains its Department of Federal Affairs office in Washington, D.C.[1]​Oh, for sure there are "political" medical "associations"...all created by conservatives and all pushing junk science like conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you took that from Wikipedia, an editable database, because I saw the exact same references.
> 
> What a fucking fraud you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is editable but verified with sources. Your projection won't work. The American College of Pediatrics is the fraud, the American Academy of Pediatrics is a world renown and respected organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a transgender child.  You sick creatures really should be confronted about using children for your propaganda and sick perverted agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there are transgender children.
> 
> You and other rightwing bigots are being confronted about your hateful propaganda and authoritarian agenda intended to demonize those who are transgender.
> 
> And that conservatives seek to deny transgender children support and guidance is as reprehensible as it is wrong.
Click to expand...

Oh, stuff it.  Save your propaganda and guilt trip for the naive college kids.


----------



## Wilkinson

Haha what a dumbass


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Update!!

Out of the Darkness: Conversion Therapist Quits ‘Ex-Gay’ Movement


This guy is not the only one to bail on conversion therapy



> According to Truth Wins Out, Matheson’s fellow ex-gay leader Rich Wyler announced his exit in a post to a private Facebook group. TWO “goes undercover to expose ‘ex-gay’ conversion leaders as hypocritical frauds that have not actually changed their sexual orientation,” its website states.





> He joins a growing list of prominent people who have left the ex-gay movement. They include:
> 
> 
> Michael Bussee, one of the founders of the well-known ex-gay group Exodus International, whose U.S. branch shut down in 2013;
> John Paulk, the poster-child for ex-gay group Love Won Out;
> John Smid, former director of the ex-gay group Love in Action;
> Tim Rymel, former outreach director at Love In Action.



It is possible to escape the conversion cult


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Update!!
> 
> Out of the Darkness: Conversion Therapist Quits ‘Ex-Gay’ Movement
> 
> 
> This guy is not the only one to bail on conversion therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Truth Wins Out, Matheson’s fellow ex-gay leader Rich Wyler announced his exit in a post to a private Facebook group. TWO “goes undercover to expose ‘ex-gay’ conversion leaders as hypocritical frauds that have not actually changed their sexual orientation,” its website states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He joins a growing list of prominent people who have left the ex-gay movement. They include:
> 
> 
> Michael Bussee, one of the founders of the well-known ex-gay group Exodus International, whose U.S. branch shut down in 2013;
> John Paulk, the poster-child for ex-gay group Love Won Out;
> John Smid, former director of the ex-gay group Love in Action;
> Tim Rymel, former outreach director at Love In Action.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible to escape the conversion cult
Click to expand...



You aren't giving young people much hope here, PP.

You're telling them if they lose their manhood, they can never get it back.

So if they are in a prison shower and a couple of homos want to convert him, they would be well served to fight with every fiber of their being to avoid being made gay.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update!!
> 
> Out of the Darkness: Conversion Therapist Quits ‘Ex-Gay’ Movement
> 
> 
> This guy is not the only one to bail on conversion therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Truth Wins Out, Matheson’s fellow ex-gay leader Rich Wyler announced his exit in a post to a private Facebook group. TWO “goes undercover to expose ‘ex-gay’ conversion leaders as hypocritical frauds that have not actually changed their sexual orientation,” its website states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He joins a growing list of prominent people who have left the ex-gay movement. They include:
> 
> 
> Michael Bussee, one of the founders of the well-known ex-gay group Exodus International, whose U.S. branch shut down in 2013;
> John Paulk, the poster-child for ex-gay group Love Won Out;
> John Smid, former director of the ex-gay group Love in Action;
> Tim Rymel, former outreach director at Love In Action.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is possible to escape the conversion cult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't giving young people much hope here, PP.
> 
> You're telling them if they lose their manhood, they can never get it back.
> 
> So if they are in a prison shower and a couple of homos want to convert him, they would be well served to fight with every fiber of their being to avoid being made gay.
Click to expand...

Still into that prison shit princess  ?  You did hard time and got fudge packed, didn't you? Don't be ashamed. Did it "convert"you ? Hey, shit happens! Pun intended, LOL. Common, tell us all about your stint in the big house .

You wear your ignorance on your sleeve. People are not  converted by being raped. They are not converted at all and  ones "manhood "  has nothing to do with their sexuality. Gay men are in fact  MEN. You? I have my doubts.


----------

